# #6- CLOSED -PREPARATION WORKSHOP FOR LEARNING LACE - CHARTS ETC



## dragonflylace

*NOTICE: JAN 2015*
We have been notified that DragonflyLAce is no longer taking questions on KP. The best thing is to look for the lace party in the main menu under "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities" those folks are willing to help you with any questions should the need arise.

The name of the workshop is 
*AN ORIGINAL SHAWL - "WINTER MIRAGE" - DESIGNED BY DRAGONFLYLACE*.

As there is so much information here in preparation for the workshop we decided to keep this portion of the workshop as a separate topic .
We will leave this workshop open and Dragonfly lace and I will watch for questions even though the other workshop will be open as well. This is done because word is spreading about what a great job dragonfly lace is doing in teaching you all how to do 
lace. So new people are joining all the time. Some will need to understand the information given in this workshop.

The new name for THIS topic will be as follows

*PREPARATION WORKSHOP -FOR LEARNING LACE*

(We will learn how to read charts and basic information we will need to start knitting lace shawls. 
I will also have a section for left handed knitters - (chart reading etc.)

We will continue opening new topics for each of the lace projects, starting with '*WINTER MIRAGE*' in January, and then into intermediate and advanced projects. Everything you ever will need to know about lace will be included in this series.
------------------------------------------------------------------
*SHORT INDEX TO BASIC LACE KNITTING SITE*

*Page 1*: Introduction to Lace and Lace History

Needles
Yarn
Stitches you need to know
Computer/Tech help
Lifelines
Introduction to Diamond Motif (1st practice project)

*Page 2*: How to read a Chart using the Diamond Motif

Instructions for how to do basic stitches
Download help (more tech help)
Beginning of 2nd Practice Project  Geometric Block

*Page 3*:Updated Diamond Motif with new stitches learned in Geometric Block

*Page 4*: General info and commentsmore on practice project 2

*Page 5*: How to keep up with stitches

*Page 6*: General info and comments

*Page 7*: How to fix mistakes

*Practice Project #3* Lacey Triangles

*Page 8*: General info and comments on Lacey Triangles

*Page 9*: Picture of one of my shawls

*Page 10*: Information on how to make a scarf from the practice motifs (Sampler)

*Page 11*: General info and comments

*Page 12*: Left-handed information for knitting lace and for reading a chart

Left-handed Diamond Motif

*Preparation for Lace making* - (Charts, left handed knitting, etc)

*INFORMATION* Yarn Needed:

For the* 'WINTER MIRAGE' SHAWL* that we are making in January, you will need about 440 yards. I actually am going to have a free pattern for you that will use that amount or less.

I picked this amount, because in lace weigh weight, most manufacturers package their yarns in 50g hanks that 440 yards. With sock weight, since it is a little thicker (or heavier weight), 50 g is about 220 or so yards. So you would need 2 hanks of sock or one hank of lace.

I am going to be using Knit Picks "Shadow", 100% merino wool, 440 yds/50g.

dragonflylace

*Hello every one...Dragonflylace here.*

The goal is to give lace knitting a new face. It has such a lovely result and it not as difficult as it looks. I want everyone to enjoy this type of knitting as much as I do.

*INFORMATION*
1. * What do you need to know to begin:*

You need to know the following stitches to begin lace knitting:

* Knit, Purl, Yarn Over, Knit 2 together, and ,slip 1 knit 1, pass slipped stitch over slipped stitch.*

*Each stitch will be explained in detail.*..with pictures, written word descriptions, and youtube examples.

2.* Lace information and history* (everyone may not want to know this...but some do, so I am including it for your information only....this is not necessary to knit lace or to follow the workshops...]

There are many knitting sites that feature lace knitting. Here are some of my favorites:

3. *Lace Definitions*:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lace_knitting

4. *Pictures/Examples*:

This first one is advanced....but not beyond our reach....I will teach workshops beginning with a basic Shawl and will add more projects as we progress to include more advanced stitches and techniques.

*Slide show of Estonian Lace*: (hint...this is a slide show of historical treasures. It is from the Lacis Museum and produced by Nancy Bush. She has written many books on lace knitting of Estonia. If you just want to see the pieces...start the slide show and go to the right arrow at the bottom of small pictures and you can scroll through faster. These are just lovely pictures of lace.

http://lacismuseum.org/exhibit/Knitted%20Lace%20of%20Estonia/

*Books:* There are many books on knitting lace. Here are some that are in my library:

Knitted Lace of Estonia Techniques, Patterns, Traditions.
by Nancy Bush

Wrapped Lace Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World
by Margaret Stove

Knitted Lace A Collection of Favorite Designs from Interweave by Anne Merrow

Knitted Lace Designs of Herbert Niebling by Eva Maria Leszner. [Yes, men were in the past and are now, some of the best designers of intricate lace patterns.]
-----
*Links to Lace Knitted Projects:*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Lace%20rectangular%20shawls&sort=created

*Complex knitted shawls/scarves*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Herbert Niebling

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=MMario&sort=created&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs

Okay, now on the the good stuff:

5.*  YARN:  *Although you can knit lace with almost any type of yarn...even worsted...we will use yarn that is designed for light, airy, designs that most of us associate with lace knitting.

The best link for definitions about yarn weight are from the Standard Yarn Weights Standards published by the Craft Yarn Council.  This is a chart that you can print. For mine, I copied and pasted it to a word document and then I put it is a plastic page holder...I use many of these with my charts and patterns.

Explore around this site...it is so wonderful and informative.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

*WHAT WILL WE USE:* I am suggesting to begin with a sock or fingering (lace) weight yarn.

*WHERE DO YOU GET THIS YARN: * 
1) Buy sock yarn that is usually 70-75% wool and 20-25% 
nylon. Lion Brand, Debbie Norville, Kroy sock, etc. Here is a link to Jo-Ann's online store. You
can also find sock yarn at Michaels, Hobby Lobby...

http://www.joann.com/search/_sock_yarn/

2) My favorite place for lace weight yarn: Knit Picks.
I love these yarns: Shadow Lace, Gloss Lace, and
Alpaca...each of these is 440 yards, high quality 
and enough to do a normal large scarf or small shawl
If you are a beginner, I would not begin with Aloft 
or any mohair blend....it is beautiful, but the 
mohair is not the easiest to knit. (The ones I like 
are wool or wool blends. I would not start out with 
angora, cashmere, and especially silk or bamboo). 
Cotton is too heavy for lace, although I have 
knitted some lovely lace motifs into cotton wash
cloths.

http://www.knitpicks.com/Yarns/Lace_Weight_Knitting_Yarn__L30010102.htm

6.  NEEDLES: WE WILL NOT BE USING THE SMALL ITSY-SIZED NEEDLES....PROMISE. The size needle that we will use will be around 5,6, or 7...sometimes 4, but no smaller to begin.
You can get beautiful designs with these average sized needles and the yarn weights listed above work well with these needles.

Okay, that is a great start....please continue to place your questions here. My next post will begin with the stitches...so gather that yarn and those sticks and let's get started on "Basic Lace Knitting".


----------



## dragonflylace

*INFORMATION*There was a question about needles, so I will address that at this time.

Although most of the scarves/shawls will be done in a "back and forth" method, like stockinette stitch, sometimes there will be too many stitches for straight needles. I prefer to use circulars because they are easier to hold the weight of the shawl if it is wide. As for the length of the cable, I would say no shorter than 16, but 24 inches many be better. I use really long needles because I can stretch out the lace and see the pattern (40in).

There are so many great types of needles out there, fixed cable, interchangeable, wood, acrylic, bamboo, nickel and combinations of all.

I use metal HiYaHiya fixed circular needles;bamboo needles from eknittingneedles.com fixed circulars (set only 24.99 size 0-13..$24.99 + free shipping in US.; Knitpicks; and Denise interchangeable. I also have a few Susan Bates that work great.

There are many discussions about needles on KP, so I won't repeat those comments here...you can do a search on KP if you need more opinions.
I find that bamboo or wooden work best with lace because the stitches don't slip off as easily.

Purchase what suits you best.


----------



## dragonflylace

*The LACE SCARF WORKSHOP WILL BE GIVEN IN A NEW WORKSHOP* which will open immediately after Christmas -Announcement will be made here, and on the main section. The Workshop will start on January 4th. Watch here for further information.

As there is so much information here in preparation for the workshop we decided to keep this portion of the workshop as a separate topic . We have so much important information that we felt this would work out better rather than have it all together.

*We will leave this workshop open and Dragonfly lace and I will watch for questions even though the other workshop will be open as well*. This is done because word is spreading about what a great job dragonfly lace is doing in teaching you all how to do 
lace. So new people are joining all the time.

We will continue opening new topics for each of the lace projects, starting with a fairly simple pattern (original by our leader) in January, and then into intermediate and advanced projects. Everything you ever will need to know about lace will be included in this series.

I will change the name of this topic to

Preparation for Lace making - (Charts, left handed knitting, etc)

*INFORMATION * *Yarn Needed:*

For the scarf/shawl that we are making in January, you will need about 440 yards. I actually am going to have a free pattern for you that will use that amount or less.

I picked this amount, because in lace weigh weight, most manufacturers package their yarns in 50g hanks that 440 yards. With sock weight, since it is a little thicker (or heavier weight), 50 g is about 220 or so yards. So you would need 2 hanks of sock or one hank of lace.

I am going to be using Knit Picks "Shadow", 100% merino wool, 440 yds/50g.


----------



## dragonflylace

*WORKSHOP INFORMATION*The second post is a corrected image. The first download had an incorrect picture in it.

Also, while on the subject of downloads and for this workshop, I have a notebook with all the downloads in them. (Even the wrong one.) So you can refer to a download when you are asking questions.

The next post will be for *my chart and written instructions* for the motif we are going to begin with.

From the Corrected Post, you should have pictures of the following:
Continental Knitting, American Knitting, Yarn Over, SKP (slip 1 stitch, knit 1 stitch, pass slipped stitch over the knitted stitch - pss0), and knit 2 together, K2tog.

Please let me know of any concerns...I will address them to everyone as a group.

Thanks so much,
Dragonflylace

*DESIGNER HERE*: I have suggested on some of the other workshops that we all obtain a notebook - where important information can be kept in one place. eg. for my sweaters, the stitch numbers of each portion of the sweater. I highly recommend you do this - as i am hoping you will fill it up with information from lots of our workshops- I would suggest you start a page for this one as the information will be easier to find- also - you might want to note the workshop page number where the information can be found.


----------



## dragonflylace

*INFORMATION* I don't know if anyone else in this workshop *knits left-handed* (i.e. from right needle onto left needle) but I do. For lefties the K2tog yields a left-slating decrease and SSK or SKS results in a right-slanting decrease. I have learned over the years to reverse these when I do lace knitting or full-fashioned decreases. I may be the only southpaw knitter in the group (since most lefties wisely knit right-handed) but if not this info should be useful to them.[/b] Are there any other important differences you can think of? Thanks.

Ellie[/quote]

*Yes, this is what you would do for left handed knitters.*


----------



## dragonflylace

*INFORMATION*

*Computer Discussion for Lace Workshop:*--

I will be downloading Charts in three forms: * Microsoft Word 2007*----,* Word 97*--- and* PDF*.

If you cannot open PDF files, you can either download a PDF converter from the internet for free or you can try to open one of the word files.

For Mac users: I am going to try to get more information for you about opening files from a regular PC format. I know that the internet has many PDF files and I don't think this is a problem for you.

I have tried to load the charts onto KP but their system will not read the chart.

The other choice I have is to take a picture of the chart and download it as a picture. It may not be as clear, but it might be another alternative.

For now, I am getting the first motif ready for posting on KP and I am writing up the instructions for the beginning. Remember this is just an extra warm up for the actual class that begins in January. That workshop will have some of the same elements as this start up, but will be more complete and extended.

Thanks, 
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*INFORMATION*

Picture for you to see:

*Picture one is the Diamond Motif in White. * We will not be doing the top stitch in the motif, it is a stitch we will do in January.

*Picture two is the Diamond Motif in Red showing a white lifeline.*

A lifeline is very important to keep your place in your design. _(Shhhh, it is for if you have to rip out. _ The you just have to rip out to the lifeline and you can put your knitting needle through those stitches held by the lifeline and pick up from this place instead of starting all over.

On this Motif project, since it is a beginning project,* put your lifeline every 5 rows.*  Always put it in when you have finished your purl row (even row).._.it is easier on this fresh row where you are ready to knit._

More information very soon.

*Next posting will be your chart, instructions for chart, and most important....how to use the chart and instructions.* I will use the same format on all projects, so this is great practice.

Hope the pictures come out...have been having some computer issues, but if not, we will try again.


----------



## dragonflylace

*LIFELINE INFORMATION*
*Now, how do you put in that lifeline.* I hope you can see the white thread running along the edge of the stitches on my dark needle.

Using a tapestry needle with a dull point, carefully thread a smooth yarn or thread in a contrasting color through the loops ON THE NEEDLE. Leave about 5 inches on each side or more if you like.

Move your lifelines for small projects about every five rows.

Now if the awful..."oh gosh, have to rip out those stitches..." then you will only have to rip out to the lifeline.  You pick up the stitches by going through the live loops with the thread through them.

Hope this helps. Stayed tuned for the next section.

Dragonflylace.


----------



## dragonflylace

*Practice Project *- * Diamond Motif *

As I promised, we will practice a little before January. I am doing this in October, because the months of November and December tend to become complicated. This project will end with a little sachet that can be part of a gift basket or stocking stuffer, etc.

Below is a picture of the finished motif and a 2nd of a close up. I am sorry these pictures are large..still working on the size.

In the second picture the arrows show where a double center decrease would be. BUT, we are not learning that stitch so this motif may look a little "off" at the top...don't worry we will fix that when we make it into a sachet. Keep in mind this is a first project in Lace. ;-)

Chart and Instructions to follow.


----------



## dragonflylace

*PRACTICE MOTIF* * Diamond Motif*

I think it is best that you have one of my charts in hand or on your computer screen before we discuss reading the chart. If you do not have a colored printer, I think it might be easier for you to use colored pencils to color in the blocks as I have. This is how I prepare a chart when I make a photocopy for my own use. My chart is made on a word processor, not an Excel program. I have made the chart in color AND in black/white with no color on the chart so that you can choose and so that if you do use colors, they won't have a "gray" background.

*First three downloads are in color*. There are two pages to each download. You only need one copy.

_ I made three downloads for the various programs that are available for viewing documents._


----------



## dragonflylace

*Practice Project - Diamond Motif*

The following downloads are in black and white on the chart.

Withing these past 3 posts, I hope that you can open, view, and/or print the chart and instructions.

*Next section will begin with Reading the Chart.*

When you get your copy as with any project that you would like to knit, begin by becoming familiar with the symbols and the language that I use in writing the instructions. I will always use this same general format.

Here are smiles  ;-) 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

I would like to thank everyone for your interest in this workshop. Spread the word...this workshop will be a permanent part of KP, so you can tune in anytime to begin or re-read the instructions.

*HOW DO I READ A CHART?*

The following instructions are for knitting back and forth on straight needles or on circulars (not joining in the round). 

1. * Every chart is read from bottom to top*. Some charts have every row numbered (this is how I make them). Others are written where only the odd rows and shown. Instructions are given for the even rows and usually say: purl all even or wrong side (WS) rows.

2. The next step is to remember to read ALL odd rows from right to left. (1,3,5,etc.) [If you think about it, this is how you knit, from right to left.]

3. *All even rows are read from left to right*. [Think of it this way, IF you didn't turn your work and were to KNIT BACKWARDS, then the instructions would make sense to read left to right.]
But when you turn your work, your design gets turned also, so you will ALWAYS read even rows left to right.

*Hint*: our project will introduce the left to right reading, but if you look carefully, this project it is the same on even rows either way.....trust me though, you want to know this for later projects).

*APPLICATION OF THE PROCESS:*

If you do not have a copy of the chart and instructions, try to get it printed. This will help, as you can hold your copies and follow along with me.

*A.* First, look at the chart. In the upper left is a box that explains the symbols used for the stitches used in this motif. There are also two boxes for the marking of the center rows, columns, and the center of the motif. In the upper right is a text box. In here (and also in future projects) there will be general information about the design/project and a little information about beginning the design/project.

*B.* You will see that the chart shows dots that are on all four sides of the chart. These represent a garter stitch (or knit every row) border that will set off the design. The design itself is set inside a Stockinette background (stockinette is knit odd rows, purl even rows).

*C.* Clarification of the dots and spaces: If you look at the symbol box, it shows that a blank box will be knit on the right side (RS) and purl on the wrong side (WS). The large dot in space on the chart represents Purl on the RS and Knit on the WS. Remember odd rows are the RS and are usually knit or pattern rows and even rows are the WS and are usually purl rows.

*D.* Casting On: we could probably spend many pages and hours to discuss what is correct in casting on and what is not correct. Let's leave that to other discussions. 
I used a knitted cast on for this motif. It should be loose though. If you are a tight knitter, either use a larger needle to cast on or just pull your right needle out and to the left when you pass the stitch onto the left needle. Your cast off at the end will be loose and it is nice to have a nice even beginning and end. If you use the long-tail cast on, just go a little slower and it will be more loose.

*Cast on 27 stitches loosely.*

*E.* Is this cast on the first row:  I usually do not count it as the first row. There are some cases in lace knitting that you will graft one piece or part to another, so this cast on row could be used in that process. We will cover grafting in our 2nd or 3rd lace project...so don't be concerned with grafting. I only mentioned it because some knitters will ask why I do not count the cast on row.

*F.* Beginning: Now look at the Written Instructions page. The first line under the italics says: Knit the first 4 rows. Look at the chart. You will see row 1 is all blank. That is an odd row and is knit across. The second row is all dots, that is an even row, or WS row and according to the symbol key, a dot is Knit on the WS, so we knit this row. Same thing for Rows 3 and 4. Thus we have our bottom garter stitch border. We have knit the first 4 rows.

*G.* Rows 5 and 6: These are what are commonly called *set up rows.* We are now getting ready to knit the motif and we need to establish our Stockinette Background, the middle part of the project. Row 5 is an odd row and is the right side. We knit this row because the spaces are all blank. 
Knit row 5 and turn your work.

Now, look toward the left of the chart. This is where Row 6 begins. Row 6 is an even row (WS), it has 3 dots at the beginning [Remember the*even* rows are read left to right.] We will knit the first 3 stitches and this is on the instructions and viewed on the chart. This is our garter stitch border.

Now the written instructions say to purl 21 stitches. * The next 21 rows are blank and the key says that a blank space on the WS is purled...so we purl those 21 stitches.* The last 3 stitches....on the right side of the chart are dots. We knit those 3 stitches and this is our garter stitch border.

Now...cast on and follow the instructions for the first 6 rows. The next row begins the pattern.


----------



## kathiebee

Just finished the motif. Had to come back and reread where the top of the diamond is different than the bottom. So I guess I did it right.


----------



## dragonflylace

INFORMATION

*Beginning the pattern row:*

Previously I published the "First Stitches to Learn" I will re-post here in word and word 97. The previous was a PDF.

Above the Row 7 instructions is says in bold print: "Pattern Begins". * Remember we are only knitting one motif, there is not pattern repeat*, you just knit the pattern once as explained in the instructions and shown in the chart.

*1.* Row 7: Reading from right to left and following written instructions > Knit 3, Knit 8. [I wrote it this way so you would start thinking of knitting the first and last 3 stitches of every row.] continueing....K2tog (knit 2 stitches together), YO (yarn over), KNIT 1 {This is your center stitch, some people put a removable stitch marker here to remind them..this stitch is highlighted in the instructions and marked in yellow on your chart. IT WILL ALWAYS BE A KNIT STITCH. continueing...YO, SKP (slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over knit stitch), Knit 8, Knit 3. (27 stitches or sts) Turn.

*2.* Row 8: Reading Right to Left: Knit 3, PURL 21, Knit 3 (27 sts) Turn.

Hint 1: After you finish row 7 and before your "resting row" very gently pull your stitches down along the needle. This will put your yarn over, knit stitches, SKPs and K2togs in line and in order. on Row 8....read from right to left so that you can see in this project when you are purling into a yarn over and when you are purling into a decrease stitch, etc.

How do I purl through a yarn over?
Purling into a yarn over may see a little fidgety at first, but just treat it as another stitch. Put your needle through the front of the yarn over. You can tell the from because it will lay at a slant from the left to the right over your needle. The front of the stitches kinda slants from your right to left. Now just slip your right needle under that loop hanging over the needle and purl it as usual.

Hint: If you will put your row marker above the row that you are working on, then you can see the previous row and will know where your yarn overs and other stitches are supposed to be.

*3*. Row 9 [this is a knit row, you are going to knit the pattern again. Reading the chart from right to left (also on written instructions) Knit 3, Knit 7, K2tog, YO, Knit 3 (there is one stitch on each side of your center stitch..these 3 stitches are the middle of row 9)...continueing .. YO, SKP, Knit 7, Knit 3. Turn.

Can you see?  Can you see that the left side of the chart is like a mirror image of the right side? On the right side we are making K2tog that is a right slanting decrease and on the left side, we are making SKP that is a left slanting decrease.

*4*. Row 10 is another resting row, Reading from left to right in order to watch your YOs and decrease stitches...Knit 3, Knit 7, Purl 21, Knit 7, Knit 3.

Hint: Sometimes, I take a pencil and write in the numbers for the amount of knit stitches AFTER the knit 3 garter border...so I put and 8 on row 7 kinda in the middle of the 8 stitches ..in one of the blank spaces..._.that way, I don't have to stop and count the number to knit before the pattern. I do this as part of my chart preparation for myself._ I read from the chart only and this is what I want to teach you...so take just a minute, if you would like and write in your number of knit stitches on the odd row, AFTER the knit 3 garter.

I look forward to your questions. At this point, try your first few pattern stitches. After row 9, put in a LIFELINE for practice


----------



## dragonflylace

Just try to follow the chart and remember the outside garter border and to read odd row right to left.

*For those of you with computer problems.*

Try to download a* pdf file converter*....I have saved the downloads in three different formats.

designer here -- 
(google - PDF File converter -- they are free and will tell you how to use it.)

I cannot put a chart on the KP website because I don't have anyway to do squares.

Take care
Dragonflylace.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hey everyone...sorry that I have been out of touch...but I will make some important posts on Sunday Night or MOnday. For now, I have copied and pasted the "wirtten" instructions for the motif below. There may be some spaces or such that do not copy well, but this is my best shot until Sunday.

Happy Knitting,
Dragonflylace

*WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS FOR CHART:*

Cast on 27 stitches using a knitted cast on. (you can use the long tail or others)

Center stitches to motif are highlighted in blue.

*Note:* Because you will always knit the first and last 3 stitches of every row in garter stitch, this pattern will state those stitches so you can get used to putting in a garter border.)

Knit the first 4 rows in garter stitch. 
Row 5: Knit
Row 6: Knit 3, Purl 21, Knit 3

*Pattern begins*:
Row 7: Knit 3, Knit 8, K2tog, YO, knit 1 (center stitch), YO, SKP, Knit 8, Knit 3
Row 8: Knit 3, Purl 21, Knit 3 
Row 9: Knit 3, Knit 7, K2tog, YO, Knit 3, YO, SKP, Knit 7, Knit 3
Row 10: Knit 3, Purl 21, Knit 3
Row 11: Knit 3, Knit 6, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 6, Knit 3.
Row 12: Knit 3, Purl 21, Knit 3

(All even rows are repeats of Row 6, until the pattern end

Row 13: Knit 3, Knit 5, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 3, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 5, Knit 3
Row 14: Repeat Row 6
Row 15: Knit 3, Knit 4, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, YO, 
SKP, Knit 4, Knit 3
Row 16: Repeat Row 6
Row 17: Knit 3, Knit 3, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 3, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, YO,
SKP, Knit 3, Knit 3
Row 18: Repeat Row 6
Row 19: (Center Row of Motif) Knit 3, Knit 2, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 5, 
YO, SKP, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 2, Knit 3
Row 20: Repeat Row 6
Row 21: Knit 3, Knit 3, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, Knit 3, K2tog, YO, K2tog, 
YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 3, Knit 3. (This is not a mistakeit is a turning row in the pattern)
Row 22: Repeat Row 6
Row 23: Knit 3, Knit 4, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog,
YO, Knit 4, Knit 3
Row 24: Knit 3, Purl 21, Knit 3
Row 25: Knit 3, Knit 5, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 3, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 5, Knit 3
Row 26: Repeat Row 6
Row 27: Knit 3, Knit 6, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, Knit 1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 6, Knit 3
Row 28: Repeat Row 6
Row 29: Knit 3, Knit 7, YO, SKP, Knit 3, K2tog, YO, Knit 7, Knit 3
Row 30: Repeat Row 6
Row 31: Knit 3, Knit 8, YO, SKP, Knit 1, K2tog, YO, Knit 8, Knit3

End of Pattern
Row 32: Repeat Row 6
Row 33: Knit 27

Knit 4 rows of garter stitch. (Knit each row.)

Bind off loosely.


----------



## dragonflylace

Lisa in TX said:


> I have a question I am new to knitting and slowly teaching myself new things. I understand the stitches that I should know to do this except for the very last; pass slipped stitch over slipped stitch.
> 
> I looked it up on U-Tube and everything had a slipped stitch then knit one, then they pulled the slip stitch back over the knitted on. I don't think this is what I am suppose to do here is it? Do I just slip two stitches and then bring the first one over the second one? I think my brain is trying too hard to figure this out and is starting to get fried.


*INFORMATION*

In order to complete the SKP....you slip the first stitch on your needle from the left needle to the right needle. Next you knit a stitch. Now that stitch is also on the right needle. Now, take the tip of your left needle and slip it into the first (slipped) stitch and pull it gently over the stitch that you knitted. Now you have your decrease.

Hope this helps.

The other stitch is a double decrease that I will teach in detail a little later.

Dragonflylace


----------



## prismaticr

*IMPORTANT* 
* Help for download problems.*

To all: *if you are having trouble with the downloads, please see my post in the tech help on the main page of this section.* If that doesn't fix your problem, please pm me or email me directly. Put KP help as your subject.

here is the link to the section main page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

then go to tech section

I reply daily.

*I can help you!!!!*

*prismaticr* here on kp

direct email address " [email protected]

Rachel- workshop manager


----------



## Designer1234

loann said:


> Do I need to register for this class?


*no-- just join in* - but make sure you read the posts from the beginning as she has a chart class underway in preparation for making the shawl.


----------



## prismaticr

* DOWNLOAD HELP *
For Anyone having issues with downloads.

1st - you need to understand the different FILE TYPES!
- pdf are opened with a PDF Reader such as  Adobe
- .doc or .docx with Microsoft Word or Open Office
- .xls or .xlsx with Microsoft Excel or Open Office

for both the last 2 types Microsoft offers a FREE Viewer
Or you can try This Free viewer

_*IF YOU STILL HAVE PROBLEMS*_
Please message me directly either here on KP or by email at [email protected] - 
Please put your subject line as: KP Tech help
Additionally please tell me exactly, as best you can, what you have done thus far, so I can trouble shoot.

As a last resort, I will work with ANY individual by remote, SECURE computer to computer connection. I have a free program that will allow me to connect directly to your computer for a one time use. You will see exactly what I am doing LIVE. We will need to speak via phone, or instant messenger to get it started. For this option, I am available after 3pm ET most weekdays. or a short window between 12-1pm ET weekdays. Weekends are a bit more hectic.

Please use me! I have worked with EVERY level of user, from the basic (All I do is email and KP) to the heavy worker, like me who just needs another look.

Awaiting your requests....

Rachel aka prismaticr
PS> This information will be duplicated in the Tech Help section, for future reference


----------



## cr4ft7n2t

Have finished my motif. My first try was not good but I tried again and it worked out nicely.


----------



## dragonflylace

*BASIC LACE WORKSHOP*

*PRACTICE PROJECT 2*

This project is the 2nd practice project in Basic Lace Knitting.  In this project we will learn the two new stitches and some new techniques on following a chart.

These two new stitches will help you learn to shape your lace work. It is often used when you want to make a shape that looks gathered at the top, like the tip of a flower petal or a leaf. It is also used to shape geometric sides like in this project.

1. * Knit 3 together. (K3tog)* This stitch is represented by ↑ in blue on the chart. It is a double decrease that leans to the right slightly and means that you take 3 stitches and make one stitch out of it. You decrease by 2 stitches. It is made by taking the tip of your left needle and placing it under the 3rd stitch from the end of your left needle. [Remember, in lace knitting, you want to keep all your stitches as loose as you can, but still keep the shape of your work.] When you reach under the stitches, you will feel resistance. Of course this is due to the number of stitches, but you can perform this by either continental or American knitting. Sometimes, if my work is a little tight, I will manually swing the yarn around the needle and tightly against the junction of the right needle and the left needle because I want all three together and this allows me to work it as a single action. I have seen that some sources treat this stitch about the same as the next double decrease, but it does look a little different in the row, so I do it as Knit 3 together.

2. *Slip 1, Knit 2 together, Pass slipped stitch over the two stitches knitted together. Or SK2togPsso. * {I have never seen a shorter abbreviation of this stitch.yet}. This stitch is represented by ▲ in *orange* on the chart. It is a double decrease that leans to the left and means that you take 3 stitches and make one stitch out of it. You decrease by 2 stitches.We have already done a similar stitch SKP, in which you just did a single decrease, this stitch is very similar. You slip the first stitch on the left needle to the right needle, but do not knit it. Then you knit the next two stitches together and move them to the right needle as usual. Now, take the tip of your left needle and gently slip it under the slipped stitch and pull just a little to make it a little looser. Now pull it over the knit 2 together that you just did and slip it off the needle, now you have one stitch on the right needle and it will lean to the left. Now you have a left leaning double decrease.

Below, are the downloads of the pictures of these stitches.

Next will be the *2nd practice chart using these two new stitches*.

Keep Knitting,

Dragonflylace


----------



## vermontmary

Whew!! Learning to do lace knitting isn't easy... at least for me. But I'm having a blast! I attempted the square five different times, getting closer to the "correct" design with each try. I was OK when I followed the written out directions, and have had a steep learning curve with the chart. My lowest point was when I was sailing along, got interrupted, and managed to pick it up with the chart upside down!!! I finally switched yarn and needles and focussed really hard. If I hadn't been listening to the VP debate as I finished it off, I wouldn't have knitted one row too much at the end, and would therefore have avoided the blue stripe : ) 
Three things I learned:
1. Duh, use a lifeline!
2. Use pointy needles. This seems obvious now, after I switched to my Harmonys, but when I was using big needles and skinny yarn, I thought I could get away with an old favorite blunt pair. With pointy needles, it's so much easier to pick up those yarn overs.
3. Markers! I put them in between the pattern and the borders, and also on either side of the center stitch so that I could control the symmetry.


----------



## dragonflylace

Looks great....just to let you know....the reason I use a lifeline is that I have not yet knitted anything that I didn't have a "booboo" on and had to unknit (another conversation and lesson to come...) or frog or well use a lifeline.

Your sample looks great...just like it is supposed to look.

_If you want to make a back for this and make a little pillow, tie a bow along the top of the diamond to gather it up....the new stitches on the 2nd project will teach you how to knit in a little tuck...K3tog...see above post_.

Thanks for looking in on the site.


----------



## dragonflylace

*USE ONE NEWLY LEARNED STITCH TO CHANGE THE FIRST PRACTICE MOTIF!*

Hi, for those of you who want to practice the new stitch explained above: "slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slipped stitch over" you can make a second side to your first practice diamond motif and sew them together to make a little pillow or sachet. To gather the top of the diamond and make it look more like the bottom, make these changes in just 3 rows:

Row 25: Knit 3, Knit 5, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, YO, Slip1 knit 2 tog Psso, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, Knit 5, Knit 3
Row 26: Repeat Row 6
Row 27: same no change
Row 28: Repeat Row 6
Row 29: Knit 3, Knit 7, YO, SKP, YO, Slip1 knit 2 tog Psso, YO , K2tog, YO, Knit 7, Knit 3
Row 30: Repeat Row 6
Row 31: Knit 3, Knit 8, YO, Slip1 knit 2 tog Psso, YO, Knit 8, Knit3

Nothing else is changed. Notice that in the center on rows 25, 29, and 31, the Knit 1 or Knit 3 is not there anymore. It is replaced by YO SK2P YO....this makes a hole on each side of the SK2P and now it is gathered in at the top and the holes are the same as the bottom half.

This new stitch is explained in the post previous to this.

Hope you enjoy this. Working on the 2nd practice project. Stay tuned.

Dragonflylace


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Okay, finished my square, now let's see if I can get the photo posted. Mine was done with some mystery chain yarn with tiny sequins, so it's rather lumpy looking.


----------



## vermontmary

Here is my second square, knitted using the new stitch. I had some difficulty with row 31... basically, I ended up knitting the border, 9 stitches, doing the YO, the S1K2togPSSO, YO, then nine more and the border. When I tried to do it following the directions, I got the wrong numbers of stitches... I wonder what I'm not understanding!? I included a closeup of those stitches so you can see what I did.


----------



## dragonflylace

Revan said:


> Hi, What length did you buy from EknittingNeedles.com? They come in different lengths. Is there one length that is always good to have?


I purchased the 40in circular from eknitting. This works great for most projects. However, their prices are so good that I am considering purchasing a smaller length to work on scarves and other smaller width projects. Circulars are so helpful, as I might have said, I don't loose the "other needle" when traveling. Also, when I stop, I just shove all stitches to the middle and then my stitches stay put.

Hope this helps.
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

nancyannin said:


> vermontmary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second square, knitted using the new stitch. I had some difficulty with row 31... basically, I ended up knitting the border, 9 stitches, doing the YO, the S1K2togPSSO, YO, then nine more and the border. When I tried to do it following the directions, I got the wrong numbers of stitches... I wonder what I'm not understanding!? I included a closeup of those stitches so you can see what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> I also count only 25 stitches in row 31 the way the pattern was written. And somehow, we have to account for 2 more stitches. So I assume it should read:
> Row 31: Knit 3, Knit 9, YO slip 1 knit 2 tog Psso, YO, Knit 9, Knit 3
> 
> Dragonflylace - is this correct?
Click to expand...

When you count your stitches on a new row...the YO count, so there are 27 stitches.

See the next post...I am showing the updated Diamond Motif with the chart and written instructions.


----------



## dragonflylace

*UPDATED DIAMOND MOTIF CHART & INSTRUCTIONS FOR CHANGES*.

_For those of you who wanted to try the new stitch Slip 1, K2tog, Psso, described above, I have included a new chart and new written instructions._

Sorry for any problems...just tried to answer this question for one person.  In the future, I will address all answers to the entire group. Anyway, this is a way to "gather" those 3 stitches at the top, now that you learned a new stitch. Remember, since this is basic lace, I did not want to introduce ALL the lace stitches in one project.

As before, the download is in Word, Word97, and PDF. *If you have problems, please refer to the tech help provided*. If anyone is interested, Yes, I do use Google Chrome.

Hope this helps...Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*PRACTICE PROJECT #2* -

*GEOMETRIC BLOCK*

In this project, we will use two new stitches explained in a previous post: SK2togP and K3tog.

Also, we will learn more about working directly from a chart.

For those who worked the Diamond Motif and for others joining, the ultimate objective is to work directly from a chart. _ Think of this as learning a new language, one that it has symbols instead of words_. But when you learn the symbols (or colors plus symbols), your mind will read it like a word. Really.when I knit from a chart, my mind actually says the stitches as I goand if I have lets say 3 or more repeats of the same stitches across the row.

_I knitted my sample in LionBrand Cotton-Ease_. This is going to be a handcloth for my bathroom...so it is not off the needles yet, but I finished it to the size that I wanted this project to be.

Hope these are the correct pictures


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay Lace Knitters....I think we have all the ways I can post now. If you like the picture better than the downloads...just let me know. Part of the text block is a little blurry....here are the contents of that block:

*This is a geometric design that can be repeated horizontally and vertically*. There is no border on the sides of this design. In this 2nd practice project *we add two new stitches that are very helpful in lace knitting: knit 3 together (K3tog) and slip 1, K2tog, psso (SK2P)*. These stitches are shown on the last page of these instructions, and separately in another document. The instructions are written for 31 stitches in width and 36 rows in length. This will make a square and can be used as a bath cloth. These 12 rows can be repeated for any length you like. For instructions on making a wider design, see instructions in italics at the bottom. We will not cover this in the practice project. You will begin with two knitted rows and before binding off, knit the last 2 rows. These are NOT shown on the chart.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*CLARIFICATION*:

Reading rows. For those who are wondering.  The odd rows are numbered on the right side because you read the chart from right to left. *The even rows are numbered on the left side because you read these left to right*.

We covered this in the first practice motif...but some are just joining now.

_There is so much beginning information in the first few pages of the workshop_. I believe that it would be helpful to read the posts that I made. This may seem tedious, but I designed the beginning projects to teach the class as if you have never used a chart before.

On this project I numbered the chart a little differently because we are progressing in our class to some new skills.

You DO NOT have to join. This is a permanent class that will always remain on KP.

Seems like the downloads are working for most people so I will continue with those...may add some pictures if I get specific requests.

Take care all, let me know if you need help....

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Nancy FP said:


> Ohhhhh, this is fun! I've been wanting to learn how to read a chart and your instructions are clear and very helpful. Thank you for doing this. I'm very excited to learn more about lace. Can I use 440 yds of sock yarn "malabrigo" 3.5 oz 8 st per inch. Superwash Merino Wool? Or will I have to purchase lace yarn? Please advise, and thanks!
> Nancy


Yes, that should be enough for the scarf/shawl in January. I am designing it to take about 440 yards specifically because sock yarn is great for knitting lace and also because many lace weight or fingering weight yarns come in 437 yard skeins.

Take care and stay tuned (or they used to say that)


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the downloads!
> I'm having difficulties with the first row of the pattern... I keep ending up with only 5 stitches to knit at the end of the row instead of 4+2. I've taken a little break, and will go back to it now, but it's a mystery where that extra stitch is hiding!!
> 
> Now that I look at the chart again, I see that it ends with 5 knit stitches... but the written-out directions say "K4, end with K2". I guess I'll go with 5 and see how it turns out, but I'm a bit fuddled...


I have returned to the chart and I have written a pattern with that has a k5 in the middle and k4 at the end. Check your YOs...sometimes it happens that you might miss one on the purl back.

Remember the highlighted section on the written instructions are ONLY for those who wish to make a wider project. You will end with K4 on that row. If you look, the first time you did K3tog, you followed with YO, K5.....but we are only doing the chart through once...so K4 at the end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jangmb

Reporting in that I have the diamond square successfully completed and half finished with the geometric piece. Thank you, Dragonfly, for taking on this lace workshop. You color coding of the different stitches is great. *You are right, it doesn't take long with this system to get the stitches from the graph in your head*. Thanks again. I am very happy with your workshop so far.


----------



## dragonflylace

loveyarn said:


> I finished my first square after several attempts. Very hard for me to follow the chart - had to keep going back and forth between chart and written instructions.


HAVING DIFFICULTIES READING A CHART?
Just try the written instructions first...let's say you are ready for row 1. So knit from the written instructions...at the end of the row, stop, and now look at your knitting. With the chart, look at your stitches. At this point, try to put a symbol on the chart with what you knitted. If you look at the chart and your work, you will begin to SEE the stitches you knitted as represented on the chart.

Also, without your knitting in hand, look at the chart as you read across with the instructions. After a few times of doing this little routine, you will begin to use the chart more and more.

The purpose of this first workshop is to be a bridge between written instructions and chart reading. So if on the first project you only use the instructions, that is fine...but try to compare your work with the chart.

This is exactly why we have practice projects...to learn this.

Let me know if you are still having problems after trying the above little routine.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi everyone, I am back...thanks for the encouragement.

*PRACTICE PROJECT #2* *GEOMETRIC BLOCK*

*IMPORTANT*: As you know, I had to change the written instructions for this project. And I had to change a typo on the chart. If you have previously downloaded the project AND you did not make the corrections, please make them now. Or just reprint the new download of your choice.

I also need to know for future reference if there is a need to provide the charts in color AND in B&W. If you need B&W, please let me know and I will continue with those...

*INTRODUCTION*:

In this project, we will use two new stitches explained in a previous post: *SK2P and K3tog*.

Also, we will learn more about working directly from a chart. For those who worked the Diamond Motif and for others joining, the ultimate objective is to work directly from a chart. Think of this as learning a new language, one that it has symbols instead of words. But when you learn the symbols (or colors plus symbols),_ your mind will read it like a word_. Really.when I knit from a chart, my mind actually says the stitches as I goand if I have lets say 3 or more repeats of the same stitches across the row, I will kinda memorize it like a rhyme.

Before You Begin:

Always begin as earlier discussed. Look at the box on the left, the key to the chart. Notice that there are two new stitches, one in *ORANGE* (▲) and one in *blue* (↑). Now read the text box on the right. This introduces the chart and the design. Next, look at the chart. You will see that the odd row numbers are printed on the right. [These are read right to left as you knit.] The even row numbers are printed on the left. [These are read left to right.]

Looking at the chart, you will see that it looks different that our first chart. There are no dots shown for a border at the top and bottom or at the side edges. This pattern does not have a side edging. In the text box, the information says to knit the first two rows and the last two rows (before binding off). But, this is not shown on the chart. This is often done in publishing to save space when printing. You will also see that the chart is only 12 rows. That is because we are going to repeat these same rows 3 times for the project.

Below are the color downloads:


----------



## dragonflylace

The Black and White instructions are below:


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> Reporting in that I have the diamond square successfully completed and half finished with the geometric piece. Thank you, Dragonfly, for taking on this lace workshop. You color coding of the different stitches is great. *You are right, it doesn't take long with this system to get the stitches from the graph in your head*. Thanks again. I am very happy with your workshop so far.


Thanks so much jangmb...

I have always used the color method for using charts.  For charts that I get in a book or on line, I use color pencils. I try to keep to the colors in my key because no matter which pattern I use, SKP is pink!

Stay in touch with the workshop, I am currently working on two posts. One is on how to keep up with your stitch count and the other is on how to "fix" mistakes in lace knitting.

Let me know if you have any problems.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I've pretty well worn out the yarn on my practice #2, it's been ripped back so many times! I understand the chart completely, and know how to do it, but have a very hard time nevertheless-- it seems to be a matter of concentration. I have found that if I put little dots in the blank (knit) squares, I have better luck keeping track of them. I now have 2/3ds of the square done. The first repeat seems to be OK, so now I have to see if I can do it once more! (my first eleven rows are still off, I can see now... But I'm not going back to them now... Maybe they'll be a good candidate for fixing mistakes in lace knitting!)


When I get frustrated, I take a "time out". So you are not alone when it comes to this.

*Please don't forget to use the lifeline. I love to do this because if I move it say every 5 rows on a small project, I know that I will never have to rip out more than 5 rows*.

Also, I am going to post a little "how-to" to keep up with stitches in a day or so.

I am always here to help. Just let me know.


----------



## dragonflylace

ddwand said:


> I'm 82 years old and have never done any lace knitting before. I tried the Ashton Shawlette, but ended up frogging the whole thing. I've finished both of these projects now and hope this will be a new beginning for me. Thanks so much for this workshop.


Thanks for the response to Lace Knitting.

_I really enjoy every little project and I am presently knitting the project that we will have in January...for a test knit_.

I hope to eliminate the fears of knitting lace projects and to provide simple solutions so that every knitted project will be a joy and a pleasure to complete.

Dragonflylace


----------



## vermontmary

*Information*Thanks, Dragonfly! I did take time away from this, and when I came back a few hours later was able to whip right through the rest of the square. AND, the section that I thought was messed up looks ok to me now... funny how the mind and hands need time to "process"!
I'm attaching a photo... the holes don't show up very well, but they really are there!!!
The lifeline did help me, especially during the intensive frogging stage. 
Now I'm ready for the next challenge 
------------


----------



## loveyarn

Thanks for the help, Dragonflylace. My first attempt really doesn't look bad anyway, I'm happy with it. Will keep plugging away at the chart. Am looking forward to starting project #2.


----------



## dragonflylace

To vermontmary....

What a lovely square...yes I can see the holes. 

I do have to say that I love the yarn you chose.

To loveyarn....

Glad that you are pleased with your work. You know that when it comes right down to it, if you love what you've knitted, then that is all that really matters.

More to come very soon,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

settleg said:


> Just saw this change and redownloaded it. I haven't had a chance to start the practice piece(s) yet as I'm frantically trying to finish an afghan for Christmas. I also have a concern. I may be having to have surgery on my hand before Jan. IF I do I won't be able to join in right away as it is a 2 month recovery. Will the directions be left posted or should I if neccessary skip the KAL?


*This is a permanent site, so all the information posts will be permanent. Some of the other posts are not permanent...BUT all directions and information from me are permanent*.

Sorry to hear about your surgery...just take your time to recover, Basic Lace Knitting will still be here when you are ready.


----------



## dragonflylace

*HOW DO I KEEP TRACK OF MY STITCHES*?

I thought it might be a good idea at this point in the workshop to write information on how keep track of your stitches when you are knitting a row of lace.

To begin a lace project, you will need stitch markers. I use round ones because they dont get stuck on the lace weight or fingering weight yarn. I have some that are like safety pins that lock into place that I like also.

However, the ones with the little gap in them are not my preferred choice for lace projects. Sometimes the move or get caught in the stitch. (I use them for thicker yarn, but not lace knitting.) And, if you don't have stitch markers, just use medium size safety pins until you are able to purchase some.

Another item that works are plastic or rubber rings from the fastener department at one of those hardware stores. Really....these work. I think they are called "O" rings...anyway, I have used these also.

*Use your markers in this way*: knit your garter border (usually 2-4 stitches), *Place a Marker (PM)*; Edge or right side border PM (you will see that in some patterns there is a right edge and a left edge to complete the look of the pattern) , 1st repeat PM; 2nd repeat PM; .etc until you get to the left side border, then PM; end with your garter border. *Now you only have to count a small number of stitches between the markers*. PM is used often in written instructions. It is not shown on a chart. The repeat on a chart is usually outlined in a heavy line or a red line.

I put in my markers after the 2nd set up row of my garter edge, knit 1 row, purl 1 row, knit 1 row and place markers, then purl back.

It is very important in lace knitting to keep track of the number of stitches that you have at any one time.  I count my stitches often. How often you ask? Well, on almost every row that I am knitting the pattern.

I also mentally count on the purl back row to make sure that the correct number is in each repeated section. This lets me know if I purled all my yarn overs. If I have a 10 stitch repeat and have placed markers between them, then I only have to confirm that I have 10 stitches between each repeat marker.

*The next help section will be on fixing mistakes*.dont panic, we will go slow on this.

Take care,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

MiamiKnitter said:


> OK -all this sounds like what I do. However, how is the Lifeline handled?? What do I do with the markers - I'm figuring that I put in the lifeline around (or under) the markers. Yes?


Lifelines always go around your markers...otherwise...you'll have to frog or have them permanently attached :?


----------



## dragonflylace

Grannypeg said:


> I am allergic to wool. What would you suggest as an alternative?


You can use any weight yarn ...use acrylic or cotton or linen.

Also, some people who are allergic to wool can were alpaca....I love alpaca.

Let me know if you need more help with this and I will look up brands for you.


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> Thank you for your organized approach to your workshop. Each new segment with the practical "lab" of working each step as we go is a good way to reinforce the material. I have done a lace scarf before - but your workshop is the first class that I have had in "knitting lace" and I am definitely finding it helpful. I am excited for the next practice piece that you offer. LOL - I know my scarf would have gone much smoother if I had the benefit of your class first!


I have another square in mind...if I get some more interested, I will do one more for Nov/Dec.

Gals, just let me know.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Grannypeg said:


> I have no experience with alpaca. There have been discussions on some brands not being soft, etc. What about something from Elann or knitpicks. Have to watch mailing costs from the U.S. to Canada.


I have used knitpicks and it is wonderful....so soft and easy to knit with. Their prices are great. In fact, I am using knitpick's yarn for the January project...a beautiful heathered grey.

I have not used Elann, but their prices are great.


----------



## flladyslipper

I would love to do another square. Here are the three that I have finished.


----------



## dragonflylace

Wow...flladyslipper...looks like you are another "Lace Knitter"...

Because I do have some interest, I will get the next square ready. Give me just a little time to color code everything.

Also going to post a little about fixing mistakes...oops did I say a bad word...


----------



## dragonflylace

Nancy FP said:


> Please give us another square! I've finished the first two and am just itching to practice some more. About the middle of the 2nd practice chart, I finally started "seeing" the stitches in the color and shapes on the chart. I can read! I can read! Thanks again for your words of encouragement.


Okay, look for the next one soon....I am so happy that my method is working! This is a wonderful art and I am thankful to have a way to share it.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*HOW DO I FIX A MISTAKE(S)*?

This is not always a fun topic. I guess human nature says that people dont like to address their mistakes.but we are human and I dont know anyone [no matter what they tell you] that does not make a few along the way.
In lace knitting this can be more a distraction than a disaster so let me begin with the easy ones.

*The download below has complete information on how to undo or fix mistakes on Knit, YO, K2tog, SKP, SK2P, and K3tog*.

ALSO: Just a little "housekeeping" information- we will eliminate some of our posts to each other so that this workshop will be really easy to follow. Unlike a KAL, the workshop is a permanent part of KP and when it is closed, we need it to be precise and as short as possible so that new comers or those that return to it can find all the instructions easily without reading very many pages.

So do keep writing in on the site, but from time to time, there will be some deletions to make it easy to use.

I want to thank our wonderful "techy person" -she is such a sweetie and has really helped us with the tech stuff and is so helpful all around.

My greatest appreciation to all of you,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies - please take the time to visit our "Parades" from our workshops. We have four of them up and I am looking forward to putting your shawls into a Parade!

Parade addresses on pictures.

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## dragonflylace

Clelita said:


> The squares practice has been great for me. I knit Russian continental and the decreases don't give the same result: they all lean on the same direction. After playing with the decreases in the squares, my decreases look right .... and left.
> Thanks a bunch for this great workshop!!!


Clelita,
I am glad that this works for other types of knitting. Now, I am curious and will look up Russian Continental. I am already very interested in Estonian knitting. So, I am going to check it out.

Dragonflylace


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

I finished my geometric square, and after blocking, it looks wonderful. *One of the helpful elements of your charts is the color coding. It is so much easier to keep the slashes (decreases) in the correct direction when they are different colors*. I will be using highlighter pens on b & w charts from now on. Thanks so much.


----------



## dragonflylace

victoriagrimalkin said:


> I finished my geometric square, and after blocking, it looks wonderful. One of the helpful elements of your charts is the color coding. It is so much easier to keep the slashes (decreases) in the correct direction when they are different colors. I will be using highlighter pens on b & w charts from now on. Thanks so much.


There have been several responses to the color. *I am glad that you can "see" this method that I have used for so long*. I think that if you are consistent with this method that soon you will be always wanting a chart to follow.  If I ever use a printed pattern and it doesn't have a chart...I make one to follow.

_It is interesting that before patterns were written out, a knitter would have a sampler knitted piece. When she saw a new pattern, she would knit a small portion on what would look like a long scarf. If someone wanted to use one of her "samples", the custom was that before they returned the "borrowed" sampler, they would add one of thiers to the rows...this is how they exchanged patterns_.

Take care and happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*Practice Project #3:  Lacey Triangles*

I believe that after proofreading for 1 week I am ready to post the next practice project (please forgive any typographical errors...tried to find them all) for all who have asked for more samples. You know, you could make a scarf out of these samples...just saying

In this project as before, we will be adding new skills. *The important skill in this project is to watch when you purl the even rows to catch all those Yarn Overs*.

If you have trouble keeping your yarn over in place on the right needle while you are doing a K2tog or a SKP, try this: after you make the YO, take the index finger of your right hand and place it on the yarn over. Use the tip of your needle to perform the K2tog or SKP, then release your index finger. The YO should be in the correct place.

_Another good tip is done at the end of your pattern row. Gently pull down on the stitches of the entire row, moving down the row. This will "adjust" the stitches and put them in the correct order_. Usually, if you are using lace weight or fingering weight the YOs and the decreases may look "crossed over". When you pull the stitches into line, this will solve that problem. It just sets your stitches up for the purl row.

Below are the downloads for the chart and written instructions. Some of you are already knitting from the chart and I hope others will give it a try. Also, if you haven't used a thinner weight yarn, this might be a good project to try. Of course as with all lace knitting, the yarn doesn't really matter, it is the technique that counts.

I hope you enjoy this one. I will post my pictures tomorrow.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Nancy FP said:


> Thank you for the new practice project. Just this evening I've been pulling out all my yarn and sorting needles and really wanting to KNIT KNIT KNIT. Now I've got something to practice on. I found some lovely NORO yarn in turquoises, purples and greens. Now I'll have to knit two shawls because I can't choose between the first yarn I picked and this new one. What to do? What to do? (Rhetorical question - I'll knit, of course.)


Don't you just hate that?? NORO is a lovely yarn. I have one skein and I am just waiting for the perfect project.

Happy Knitting


----------



## dragonflylace

Ellisen said:


> I am so wanting to do this workshop. Right now I'm trying to finish the Waterfall Top workshop, so haven't started on the lace projects yet. Hopefully, I'll get them done before Jan. This Lace workshop sounds wonderful. It's nice to hear how enjoyable it is to knit the projects. Thanks for offering this workshop.


Lifke the waterfall top, this is a permanent workshop, so don't worry about when you get started. It will always be here for you to see.


----------



## dragonflylace

macnurse said:


> I was able to see the chart but not any of the pictures. Is it just me? Can everyone else see them?
> Stevie


Sorry about that, I haven't posted them today. Had a bit of a problem with my camera and computer...they did not communicate and I have to try again. Will do this tomorrow am, I promise.


----------



## leena

Not yet learnt how to use my new little camers and the computer together but maybe someone will help me. looking forward to Jan 4th.happy knitting leena


----------



## dragonflylace

Here are the pictures that I promised of Project #3 Lacey Diamonds.

The first in blue is done on #6 needles with 100% cashmere laceweight yarn.

The second one is in teal cotton with #8 needles.

Hope you like the pattern. It is one of my favorites. (Oops, think I say that with every one.


----------



## dragonflylace

And...one more


----------



## jangmb

Wow! Amazing how the same pattern looks with different yarns. Thanks


----------



## dragonflylace

Designer1234 said:


> I would LOVE a scarf in this pattern. hmmmm


You know, that could be done. This was actually one of the patterns in the running for the January Scarf/Shawl.

Let me work on that and see what becomes of the idea.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Nancy FP said:


> My practice square is blocked and drying right now. It was fun, and I was able to do it all using the chart. Thank you for the challenge!


Thanks Nancy...so proud that the system worked for you. It really sounds strange at first, but after a few practice rounds, reading from a chart just becomes natural.

Take care and now that you have an odd number of patterns, you can lengthen it and make a nice scarf. If you like, I can post complete instructions.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Dragonflylace here. Being from Florida, I know that these storms can be dreadful. Power loss is the worse part; especially if you don't have hot water, lights. We gather together as neighbors to help each other. KP is no different, and the power of prayers is very important to have.

We are all thinking of you Rachel and look forward to hearing that all is fine. I know what you are going through.

God's hand is on your shoulder.

Dragonflylace

Designer here: I just heard from her. she said 'they are hanging in-- wanted to let me know' they are in the eye of the storm so I will be glad when it has finished passing over NJ.

will keep you informed when I hear anything. Terrible storm.


----------



## dragonflylace

mkjfrj said:


> OK, I've just joined this workshop and am going to start at the beginning with the diamond motif and go from here. Not sure what the current project is but will do my best to catch up.


Hi, no need to hurry on this type of workshop. EVERYTHING is permanent on KP and all instructions will stay in place. So just knit when you can. There are currently 3 practice projects.

Take care.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Grannypeg said:


> I have also started the first piece; it will be slow going for awhile.


If you need any help, just let me know. On the first motif, there are two versions. Start with the first one if this is your first lace piece.

Take care


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Whew! The storm skipped our part of Vermont, so I can stop being obsessed by it!! I'm excited to start the triangle... I have hopes that I won't have to frog it <<quite>> as many times as I did the last : )


Don't forget your lifeline.....I have as many lifelines as I do projects that I am working on. At least I only have to frog back a few rows with the lifeline in place. :?


----------



## dragonflylace

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Good morning - all safe and sound I hope. Sandy skirted Nova Scotia - just as well I live on the harbour inlet!
> 
> I have what maybe a strange question .... OK *two* questions
> 1. when the class starts in January, are we working on an actual shawl?
> 2. I have bought some lace yarn (which looks miniscule to my eye) what size needles does one need? It would seem to me that if the needle is too large, *everything* would look *holey*, but I hope we are working on something larger than a 'darning needle' <G>
> Sorry, if I'm jumping the gun, happily anticipating the course!
> Thank you!


Hi, If you go to the first page, I start by introducing the art of lace knitting, then I discuss yarn and needles. We will probably be working on size 4 or size 5 needles. You are correct in that with larger needles, comes larger holes....but we will not be using those tiny 000, 1, 2, or 3s with this first project.

The project will be a scarf or shawl depending on how many repeats you would like to do. I am designing it for about 400-500 yards...working on the sample right now...but it will be the amount of a typical lace weight skein. I am currently using knitpicks laceweight which is about 437 yards.

For lace, you can use any weight yarn. I prefer fingering or lace weight so that it looks lacey, but you aren't working with "thread".

So take a look at the beginning information on page 1 of the workshop and welcome in.

This is a permanent KP workshop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I've been drooling over fingering yarn at Knitpicks and I just LOOOOVE the hand painted ones - what's your opinion? Would the colour variation add to, or detract from the finished shawl? I'm ordering some other stuff this week and thought I might as well add the course yarn while I'm there!
> Thanks


I think that a variegated color is fine if the color changes are subtle. If you have a multi-colored hand-dyed, then you may not see the pattern well at all. Although most of the original Russian, German, Italian, and British items were all done in ecru, ivory, or white, I don't think that it is necessary. Sometimes a little color is great.

I think that Knitpick yarn is super. It is a wonderful yarn that is very well priced. Speaking of color changes, here is a picture of a shawl that I knitted with knitpick yarn that used 2 strands held together and gradually changed from one color to the next. I am sorry to say that the pattern IS NOT available from Knitpicks, and when I contacted them, they said it was still under copyright. But it is not to say that you can find another pattern to make a similar shawl. I am just showing this to show color with lace. In our advanced class...to come next year, we will do a more difficult shawl.


----------



## dragonflylace

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Hi again,
> What happens if you run short of yarn? i see the ones that I like are 462 yds...your laceweight is 437yards....do you 'just stop' when you run out of yarn? I do have some laceweight but goodness gracious - that is one fine yarn. Decisions decisions...


I am purposely designing the January Shawl to use 1 skein of Knitpick lace weight yarn or 437 yds. You may of course use any type of yarn...sock yarn for instance. But I thought if I used this yardage, that you could choose many different yarn companies to purchase from.

So I guess the answer is that if you use the size needles and work with the same type of yarn, you won't run out.

But I will say this about rectangular shawls and scarves. If you see that you are or think you are going to run out...just throw it over your shoulders and if you think that it is long enough, you can stop.

I am being especially picky about this shawl. I want everyone to be successful and to learn the basic techniques of constructing a rectangular shawl.

So, it looks like you will be just fine with your selection.

For any others who may be worried about purchasing yarn, believe me when I say that if you are able to go to a Joann's, Michael's, etc.; these stores have sock yarn. *Sock yarn is what I refer to as fingering weight and it will make a beautiful shawl*. I would choose a solid or semi-solid color though so that you can see your beautiful lace pattern.

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YARN*:

Please refer to page 1 of this workshop about the choice of yarn.

I am posting practice projects for you to learn stitches and get the idea of reading a chart.

Many questions seem to center on yarn. With the holidays on the way,* I don't want anyone left out because you think that you have to purchase a particular yarn*. I had to choose a yarn that was readily available. There is no craft store or yarn shop in my town, so I usually purchase online.

*I will be encouraging you to gradually work up to working with lace weight or sock weight yarn*.

Before the January shawl/scarf workshop begins, I will provide a conversion or link to a conversion for different weights of yarns and then you will be able to choose a yarn that suits you perfectly. If you want a special yarn, you might write a little note to Santa. [I recently did this for my birthday and received exactly what I wanted.... Just some ideas.

Take care...I can't wait to get started.


----------



## dragonflylace

leena said:


> goodmorning from the UK
> I have just finished sample two it is such a pretty pattern
> Age is catching up with me and I am having a walk in shower installed, so my pretty little washcloth will be one of the first additions. ( just showing off ) *Is there a third pattern for us to practise our knew skill on*?. happy knitting
> regards leena


*Yes, the 3rd practice project is called Lacey Triangles...so the three are Diamond Motif, Geometric Block, and Lacey Triangles*.

The instructions will remain permanent.

Thanks for taking part in the project.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

LoriRuth said:


> This is great information


I am so glad that you find it helpful.

For all of you who are working the practice projects: I am going to post a way to make a hand towel or narrow scarf from the 3 practice squares that we have been working on.

Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## dragonflylace

*BASIC LACE KNITTING*

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR MAKING A SCARF OR HAND TOWEL USING PRACTICE MOTIFS* :

For those of you who have finished the practice motifs, this is a way that you can use them to make a narrow scarf as a gift for the holidays (or for yourself). I will also explain how to make these into a lovely bathroom or kitchen hand towel.

Brief summary of the 3 projects:

>*Diamond Motif* : used 25 stitches and a single pattern, no repeats. The top, bottom and edge garter stitches were shown on the pattern.

> *Geometric Block* : used 31 stitches, there was no side garter border for this motif. There was a top and bottom garter stitch border. The top and bottom borders were NOT shown on the pattern.

> *Lacey Triangles* : used 31 stitches. There was a repeat in this pattern so that the triangle pattern repeated, but the repeat was included in the pattern. There were side, bottom and top garter stitches. These were NOT shown on the pattern.

So lets begin and put these together into a design that will allow us to make a scarf or towel to show off your newly learned techniques and skills.

1. *YARN SELECTION* :

HAND TOWEL : My picture will show a hand towel done in cotton/acrylic yarn.

You can use any cotton yarn like peaches and cream; cotton-ease by Lion Brand (this is the one I will use); I Love this Cotton purchased at Hobby Lobby; KnitPicks Shine Sport (60% cotton, 40% Modal), KnitPicks Comfy Fingering (75% cotton, 25% acrylic)or any other yarn you like in cotton. You will need approximately one skein of these. Remember this towel is only 31 stitches wide, so it will not need as much as a regular scarf.

SCARF: Sock Yarn, almost any type and any brand.

Most of these are variegated but that is okay, the colors will work up fine, especially if it is a tonal yarn (mostly one color) or a color combined with a neutral to give a tweedy look like Patons sock yarn. Lace weight yarn of any type; fingering weight yarn; sport weight, baby weight, or worsted will also make beautiful scarves. Additionally, I have found that Patons Lace is a beautiful alternative (one skein will probably make 2 scarves (comes in solids and variegated). I also like Yarn Bees Diva Sequin, it is a little fancy, but if you are making this as a holiday accessory, or gift, about $8.00 isnt too bad. I found Diva and Patons Lace at Hobby Lobby. DH drove me out of town to visit this great store. You can also use Lion Brands Amazingthis is a great yarn to knit with and the colors are so beautiful.

I have used all of the above yarns before and had no problems with them.

*NOTE* : My objective here is that you use your stash and dont have to purchase any additional yarn. Feel free to buy yarn (now dont use me as an excuse ) if you have a special gift in mind.

2. *AMOUNT OF YARN* : As stated above, use what you have. I estimate that this scarf will take about 1 skein of yarn (two of some sock yarns) or about 230-250 yards. If you are making a hand towel and you use I Love This Cotton, you will have enough for a 2 hand towels or 1 hand towel and 1-2 wash cloths (also great gifts!) Peaches and Cream varies from solids to multi-colored. (I would say you need a little over 100 yards for one hand towel, only an estimate.)

3. *MAKING CHANGES (SMALL CHANGES)*

The first motif, Diamond, was only 25 stitches wide. To match the other practice squares, you will need to add 2 stitches to both sides of the garter border. So you will knit the first FIVE and last FIVE stitches. [/u]Cast on 31 stitches instead of 25[/u].

_The other two motifs are already 31 stitches and do not require any changes_.

4. *HOW LONG WILL MY SCARF BE* : The best estimate that I can give to you is to measure one of each of your practice projects and add the number listed to get your approximate length. The Lacey Triangle section will be equal to 3 of the practice squares, the Diamond Motif will equal 2 squares and the Geometric Block will be equal to 3 squares. I measured my projects.

Two repeats of Lacey Triangles was about 5 ½ inches in lace weight yarn.

One repeat of the Diamond Motif in lace weight was about 6 ½ inches.

And finally, three repeats (one square) of the Geometric Block in cotton worsted/sport weight gave a 7 inch square. _This would make an average scarf about 45 to 50 inches long_. Remember, that each person knits a little different and each yarn weight will give a different size square. So this is just an estimate.

5. *ARRANGING THE MOTIFS INTO A SCARF*:

When I started knitting lace scarves and shawls, _I soon realized that the part that was seen and appreciated the most was on each end of a scarf_the middle part is around your neck, all folded together. On a shawl, you might see the design on the back if the person wearing it has on a solid contrasting color, but YOU see the ends most and so do people who are looking at you from the front.*=SOOOI say put your prettiest pattern at the beginning and the end. 
Put a simple pattern in the middle*.

All three pattern look fine right side up or upside down, so for this project, I dont suggest the usual task of knitting two parts and then grafting them together. I will save this for a more advanced workshop (hinthint).

For my taste, I make the following suggestion.

Begin by casting on the usual 31 stitches. Knit 4 rows of garter border.

Now begin with Lacey Triangles. Originally we knitted 2 repeats of the 20 row pattern. For this scarf, knit 6 repeats. This is equivalent to 3 squares according to the original directions. * DO NOT FORGET THAT THERE IS NO GARTER BORDER ON THIS PATTERN. JUST KNIT THE PATTERN AS IT APPEARS ON THE CHART*. Do not knit a beginning garter border or an ending garter border. We are connecting the patterns and do not need the top and bottom borders as they were originally planned.

*KNIT 2 ROWS OF GARTER STITCH TO DIVIDE THE PATTERNS*. (As an option, you may knit one row and purl one rowthe patterns will flow into each other and look seamless.)

The second pattern will be Geometric Block. I thought this would make a good middle pattern because it DOES NOT have a garter border on each side and sometimes tucks under a little on the side edges. I like this around the neck. The original pattern is written as a 12 row repeat. Knit Rows 1-12 six times. This is the equivalent of 2 squares.

*KNIT 2 ROWS OF GARTER STITCH TO DIVIDE THE PATTERNS*. (As an option, you may knit one row and purl one rowthe patterns will flow into each other and look seamless.)

The third pattern we will do is the *Diamond Motif*. 
PLEASE SEE #3 ABOVE FOR THE SMALL CHANGE in the pattern. You will need to knit 5 stitches at the beginning and end of each row. This will make 31 stitches instead of 27. Originally we only knitted 1 diamond motif. In order to make this a little longer, knit it this way. On the chart, knit rows 5-33, then knit rows 7-33. Repeat rows 7-33 one more time. This will make 3 diamonds in a row.

End the scarf with 4 rows of garter stitch for the bottom edge.

6. * ARRANGING THE MOTIFS INTO A HAND TOWEL*:

I made a 31 stitch wide hand towel to use in my hall bath. I simply knitted the three practice patterns together with no garter dividing them. I simply knit one row and purled one row to let them blend into each other. It looks fine.

REMEMBER: *These are only guidelines and will produce a scarf or hand towel*. If you have less yarn than described, you can leave out one of the repeats at the beginning and end and just do each square design 2 times for the scarf.

OR, you can use only one design and knit your scarf with your favorite project pattern. Either way, you will have a lovely knitted piece for yourself or a gift and best of all, you will be able to practice your skills before we begin our larger project in January.

Please let me know how you are doing and if you have any questions, please post them. Enjoy!


----------



## dragonflylace

mkjfrj said:


> WOW dragonflylace - your directions are great. I've made all 3 practice squares and have my neighbor interested in making them too. She was here tonight and has taken them and the directions home to give it a try herself. She doesn't "do the computer thing" but is interested in doing whatever we're doing on here. I'm going to print out you latest post for her and she and I will most likely work on this together. Thanks!


Hi, I am so glad that the word is spreading. I put this last post in because some people wanted to make something from the designs in the practice projects.

I will be happy to help with any questions you or your friend have or offer additional help.

Take care and keep in touch,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

One more thought:

*I wanted to let you know that although I keep KP live on my computer at all times, I will not be doing another project until the actual Lace Scarf/Shawl for Basic Lace Knitting begins in Jan. 4*. _I will probably begin the posts for the project a little before Jan 4th, so be checking back_.

You are certainly welcome to post any questions or problems and I will answer all of these...just won't be putting up any additional practice projects.

Also, I wanted to post a complete updated Diamond Motif with additions for the SK2P that appears on three rows.

Happy Knitting to all of you and keep posting pictures and comments about your projects.

I will post pictures of my Hand Towel soon.

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Dragonflylace here,

You don't have to sign up...just come to the site and that is all you do. All of the information for the first 3 practice projects are permanent posting for this workshop. Just begin at page 1. There are mainly just posting of information. Comments on questions and problems are addressed regularly. _ For now, I am getting ready for the holidays with my family and I am putting the finishing touches on the main project for the first of January_. However, the practice projects are for you to learn and explore new skills in the meantime.  Each project is a little more difficult and the Diamond Motif has a modified pattern changing it a little after we learned new stitches. With new projects we will add new lace stitches and techniques.

After the Basic Class is closed (all information will remain, but no additional posts will be made),* there will be at least 2 additional Lace Workshops with more difficult projects in each*.

I hope you enjoy knitting lace. Let me know if I can assist in any way.


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> I just finished the 2nd project. I'm having to grab quiet moments to work on these preparation projects. My husband helps children with their reading at the school for 2 hours on Mondays. I use that time to concentrate on lace knitting. As an aside: Last week I received my order from Knit Picks, which included a chart keeper. That made a HUGE difference in my accuracy. I could move the short magnet along to indicate the various groups of stitches. I never made one mistake. I put in my lifeline just before the second pattern repeat, then worked 5 rows, then purposely picked up my lifeline row to see how that worked. I'm amazed! I've never used a lifeline, but be assured I will from now on when I'm working on a difficult pattern. Thank you, Dragonfly, for providing this workshop. I appreciate it so much!


I am so glad that you find the workshop helpful. I have been busy myself. I am working on perfecting the January sample and the charts/instructions. I am also working on some new surprises.

Take care and stay tuned...
:thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I'm delighted to hear you're happily busy, Dragonfly!! : )
> 
> I've finished the lacy triangles, and may attempt to make a small scarf using the practice squares and your directions... heaven knows, I need the practice!!!
> The triangles came out well, after a few froggings... I'm glad we've had time to practice on small pieces, as if I had gone in cold on a whole shawl I would have been very discouraged!
> Thank you for your guidance!


I was a teacher for 20+ years and have found that "slow-n-steady" really does "win the race". When I first starting knitting with my Grandmother at the age of 5, we did "granny crochet squares"...she taught me only one type until it was right and then proceeded on. Don't know why she taught me to crochet first, maybe she was just doing that at the time...but she also was a knitter. So I learned both. I still hold my crochet hook with it in the palm of my hand (like a knitter holds needles).

Take care and keep practicing.


----------



## dragonflylace

AuntB41 said:


> This is a challenge and so rewarding. I am planning to start the scarf as you outlined as soon as my Christmas knitting is done. (almost there.) It is a priviledge to participate, Dragonfly.


The privilege is mine. I am just so happy to be able to share my love for lace knitting. There are so many different styles of knitted lace, but if you know the basic skills, you have the opportunity to explore them and find out which one is best for you.

Take care and I'll be posting again before you know it.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the link to the Parade of preliminary lace projects.

you did great jobs ladies!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124789-1.html

it will be added to our parades --


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi everyone,

I wanted you all to know that* I will be posting instructions for left handed knitters who want to join in our lace workshop* I have just posted a new topic on the main menu sections about what I am planning.

In a nutshell, I want to provide charts and instructions for those who are left handed so that you will not have to convert the charts or make other adjustments for the projects that are listed on this KP site.

I will be starting by posting updated charts/instructions for the squares and motifs that we have already knitting. *Then when we begin our January project, the instructions for left handers will be side-by-side with the regular instructions*.

So, all you wonderful knitters, let me hear what you think about this idea and I will answer and address all comments and questions.

_The beginning post will be to make sure that the left handers have basic information on knitting lace and methods to help you to work with the charts that I will be posting_.

Thanks to everyone,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

here is the link we use to get to the Workshop section.

_we don't come directly to the individual workshops as we will be having so many workshops in the next year that it would be confusing so we ask that everyone go in the 'front door'_ using the link below which is the main workshop link. There are lots of interesting topics here -- some of the workshops are closed but you can still read them and a few will be closing in the next little while. * This workshop will remain open as there is so much information available to prepare for the lace shawl*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

to have it permanently on your home page. click on 'my profile' (if it isn't already there). and when you go there, subscribe to 
the Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234

By doing that it will be on your home page permanently.


----------



## dragonflylace

Also....if you will start at Page 1 of this workshop, then you will see the information from the beginning.

Here is the link to the post on the main forum that was made by 
dragonfly lace this morning. This is where she posted about starting a left handed chart.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124971-1.html


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> I haven't had time to do the small practices yet, but I have learned just from reading. I am knitting some lace socks and have found that I can read the chart. Yay! So much easier to keep my place.
> 
> Also, I just ordered my yarn. I am so excited to get started in Jan. I hope to have time to get the practice projects in. Need to get my Christmas projects done first.
> 
> Thank you,Dragonflylace, for your careful instructions and you desire to help all (the left and righthanded) and to answer all questions. It's an education just to read this thread.


Thanks so much, you have made my day....the left-handed charts are going to be posted soon.


----------



## dragonflylace

*LEFT HANDED INFORMATION FOR CHARTS AND LACE*

When Basic Lace Knitting first began, I received this post from Ellie. My answer is below her post.

INFORMATION ""I don't know if anyone else in this workshop knits left-handed (i.e. from right needle onto left needle) but I do.
_For lefties the K2tog yields a left-slating decrease and SSK or SKS results in a right-slanting decrease. I have learned over the years to reverse these when I do lace knitting or full-fashioned decreases_.

I may be the only southpaw knitter in the group (since most lefties wisely knit right-handed) but if not this info should be useful to them. Are there any other important differences you can think of? Thanks"".

Ellie[/quote]

Yes, this is what you would do for left handed knitters.

Well, as this section proceeded and I became more knowledgeable of the many problems left handers have with charts, I decided to add charts, information, and hints for lace knitting and using charts for all you wonderful left handers that tend to be "left out" so to speak.

*GENERAL INFORMATION*:

In my research, I found that there is a great deal of information about left-handed knitting, but no real solutions to charts. The fact is that 10-15% of North Americans and Europeans are left handed...now I don't know how many of those knit, but that is not the point. Everyone should be able to knit the way that they were born to knit and someone has to begin providing charts for the lefties.

I found this great blog article on knitty.com

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATmirror.htm

It was written back in 2003. There are several highlighted links to a website for hints on left handed knitting, but there were inactive. I hope that everyone will ready this, righties and leftys.

It seems that the major problem is that the left and right slanting decreases must be reversed. So you would have to mentally change the left slanted K2tog to the right slanted SKP.

*MY OBJECTIVE*: is to provide charts and instructions for left handed lace knitting along side the right handed charts. Where necessary, the instructions will also be changed for left and right slants so that your design will look the same when finished.

PLEASE NOTE: I am a righty and I am bound to make mistakes, especially during the first few sections. So just bear with me as we work on this together.

LEFT HANDED REFERENCES FOR STITCHES

Here are a few links that I believe will help:

KNITTED CASE ON: [I use this and the long tail most often. I like the knitted cast on because it gives a stable beginning. Remember not to make it too tight.]






KNIT STITCH:






Knitting stitch from right needle to left needle. Leading leg of stitch sits on the BACK of the right hand needle.

PURL STITCH:






Knitting off right needle onto left needle, the purl stitch is demonstrated. The leading leg of the stitch sits on the BACK of the right needle in this method.

YARN OVER:






PSSO: [You would use this in a SKP or a SK2P.] This is showing how to pass a stitch over another. It is a bit small, you may have to look at it full screen.






K2tog:





The next post will be a chart for the Diamond Motif for left-handers.

I hope this is helpful. Please post any questions or requests that you might have.


----------



## jmai5421

dragonflylace said:


> *LEFT HANDED INFORMATION FOR CHARTS AND LACE*
> 
> When Basic Lace Knitting first began, I received this post from Ellie. My answer is below her post.
> 
> INFORMATION ""I don't know if anyone else in this workshop knits left-handed (i.e. from right needle onto left needle) but I do.
> _For lefties the K2tog yields a left-slating decrease and SSK or SKS results in a right-slanting decrease. I have learned over the years to reverse these when I do lace knitting or full-fashioned decreases_.
> 
> I may be the only southpaw knitter in the group (since most lefties wisely knit right-handed) but if not this info should be useful to them. Are there any other important differences you can think of? Thanks"".
> 
> Ellie


Yes, this is what you would do for left handed knitters.

Well, as this section proceeded and I became more knowledgeable of the many problems left handers have with charts, I decided to add charts, information, and hints for lace knitting and using charts for all you wonderful left handers that tend to be "left out" so to speak.

*GENERAL INFORMATION*:

In my research, I found that there is a great deal of information about left-handed knitting, but no real solutions to charts. The fact is that 10-15% of North Americans and Europeans are left handed...now I don't know how many of those knit, but that is not the point. Everyone should be able to knit the way that they were born to knit and someone has to begin providing charts for the lefties.

I found this great blog article on knitty.com

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATmirror.htm

It was written back in 2003. There are several highlighted links to a website for hints on left handed knitting, but there were inactive. I hope that everyone will ready this, righties and leftys.

It seems that the major problem is that the left and right slanting decreases must be reversed. So you would have to mentally change the left slanted K2tog to the right slanted SKP.

*MY OBJECTIVE*: is to provide charts and instructions for left handed lace knitting along side the right handed charts. Where necessary, the instructions will also be changed for left and right slants so that your design will look the same when finished.

PLEASE NOTE: I am a righty and I am bound to make mistakes, especially during the first few sections. So just bear with me as we work on this together.

LEFT HANDED REFERENCES FOR STITCHES

Here are a few links that I believe will help:

KNITTED CASE ON: [I use this and the long tail most often. I like the knitted cast on because it gives a stable beginning. Remember not to make it too tight.]






KNIT STITCH:






Knitting stitch from right needle to left needle. Leading leg of stitch sits on the BACK of the right hand needle.

PURL STITCH:






Knitting off right needle onto left needle, the purl stitch is demonstrated. The leading leg of the stitch sits on the BACK of the right needle in this method.

YARN OVER:






PSSO: [You would use this in a SKP or a SK2P.] This is showing how to pass a stitch over another. It is a bit small, you may have to look at it full screen.






K2tog:





The next post will be a chart for the Diamond Motif for left-handers.

I hope this is helpful. Please post any questions or requests that you might have.[/quote]

Thanks, I can use this. I am a self taught left handed knitter since there wasn't anything designed for lefties back when I started.


----------



## dragonflylace

LEFT-HANDED KNITTING INFORMATION:

This post is very similar to the information I gave on the beginning pages of this workshop.

HOW DO I READ A CHART?

The following instructions are for knitting back and forth on straight needles or on circulars (not joining in the round). These instructions are for left-handed knitters. I have left-handed charts to go along with these instructions.

1. Every chart is read from bottom to top. Some charts have every row numbered (this is how I make them). Others are written where only the odd rows and shown. Instructions are given for the even rows and usually say: purl all even or wrong side (WS) rows.

2. The next step is to remember to read ALL odd rows from left to right. (1,3,5,etc.) [If you think about it, this is how you knit, from left to right.

3. All even rows are read from right to left. [Think of it this way, IF you didn't turn your work and were to KNIT BACKWARDS, then the instructions would make sense to read left to right.]
But when you turn your work, your design gets turned also, so you will ALWAYS read even rows right to left.

Hint: our project will introduce the right to left reading, but if you look carefully, this project it is the same on even rows either way.....trust me though, you want to know this for later projects).

APPLICATION OF THE PROCESS:

If you do not have a copy of the chart and instructions, try to get it printed. This will help, as you can hold your copies and follow along with me.

A. First, look at the chart. In the upper left is a box that explains the symbols used for the stitches used in this motif. There are also two boxes for the marking of the center rows, columns, and the center of the motif. In the upper right is a text box. In here (and also in future projects) there will be general information about the design/project and a little information about beginning the design/project.

B. You will see that the chart shows dots that are on all four sides of the chart. These represent a garter stitch (or knit every row) border that will set off the design. The design itself is set inside a Stockinette background (stockinette is knit odd rows, purl even rows).

C. Clarification of the dots and spaces: If you look at the symbol box, it shows that a blank box will be knit on the right side (RS) and purl on the wrong side (WS). The large dot in space on the chart represents Purl on the RS and Knit on the WS. Remember odd rows are the RS and are usually knit or pattern rows and even rows are the WS and are usually purl rows.

D. Casting On: we could probably spend many pages and hours to discuss what is correct in casting on and what is not correct. Let's leave that to other discussions. 
I used a knitted cast on for this motif. It should be loose though. If you are a tight knitter, either use a larger needle to cast on or just pull your right needle out and to the left when you pass the stitch onto the left needle. Your cast off at the end will be loose and it is nice to have a nice even beginning and end. If you use the long-tail cast on, just go a little slower and it will be more loose.

Cast on 27 stitches loosely.

E. Is this cast on the first row: I usually do not count it as the first row. There are some cases in lace knitting that you will graft one piece or part to another, so this cast on row could be used in that process. We will cover grafting in our 2nd or 3rd lace project...so don't be concerned with grafting. I only mentioned it because some knitters will ask why I do not count the cast on row.

F. Beginning: Now look at the Written Instructions page. The first line under the italics says: Knit the first 4 rows. Look at the chart. You will see row 1 is all blank. That is an odd row and is knit across. The second row is all dots, that is an even row, or WS row and according to the symbol key, a dot is Knit on the WS, so we knit this row. Same thing for Rows 3 and 4. Thus we have our bottom garter stitch border. We have knit the first 4 rows.

G. Rows 5 and 6: These are what are commonly called set up rows. We are now getting ready to knit the motif and we need to establish our Stockinette Background, the middle part of the project. Row 5 is an odd row and is the right side. We knit this row because the spaces are all blank. 
Knit row 5 and turn your work.

Now, look toward the right of the chart. This is where Row 6 begins. Row 6 is an even row (WS), it has 3 dots at the beginning [Remember the EVEN rows are read right to left.] We will knit the first 3 stitches and this is on the instructions and viewed on the chart. This is our garter stitch border.

Now the written instructions say to purl 21 stitches. The next 21 rows are blank and the key says that a blank space on the WS is purled...so we purl those 21 stitches. The last 3 stitches....on the left side of the chart are dots. We knit those 3 stitches and this is our garter stitch border.

Now...cast on and follow the instructions for the first 6 rows. The next row begins the pattern.

The chart and instructions for the Diamond Motif are listed here:


----------



## dragonflylace

INFORMATION - CONTINUED FOR LEFT HANDED CHART READING:

Beginning the pattern row:

Above the Row 7 instructions is says in bold print: "Pattern Begins". Remember we are only knitting one motif, there is not pattern repeat, you just knit the pattern once as explained in the instructions and shown in the chart.

1. Row 7: Reading from left to right and following written instructions > Knit 3, Knit 8. [I wrote it this way so you would start thinking of knitting the first and last 3 stitches of every row.] continuing....K2tog (knit 2 stitches together), YO (yarn over), KNIT 1 {This is your center stitch, some people put a removable stitch marker before and after the stitch here to remind them..this stitch is highlighted in the instructions and marked in yellow on your chart. IT WILL ALWAYS BE A KNIT STITCH OR A DOUBLE DECREASE FOR THIS MOTIF. continuing...YO, SKP (slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over knit stitch), Knit 8, Knit 3. (27 stitches or sts) Turn.

2. Row 8: Reading left to right: Knit 3, PURL 21, Knit 3 (27 sts) Turn.

Hint 1: After you finish row 7 and before your "resting row" very gently pull your stitches down along the needle. This will put your yarn over, knit stitches, SKPs and K2togs in line and in order. on Row 8....read from left to right so that you can see in this project when you are purling into a yarn over and when you are purling into a decrease stitch, etc.

How do I purl through a yarn over?
Purling into a yarn over may see a little fidgety at first, but just treat it as another stitch. Put your needle through the front of the yarn over. You can tell this because it will lay at a slant from the right to left over your needle. The front of the stitches kinda slants from your left to right. Now just slip your left needle under that loop hanging over the needle and purl it as usual. [For all of you lefties, your yarn over may lay differently. I knit right handed, tried to make a YO left handed and well, lets just say, there is no hope for me to knit left handed.] 

Hint: If you will put your row marker (sticky note or magnet) above the row that you are working on, then you can see the previous row and will know where your yarn overs and other stitches are supposed to be.

3. Row 9 [this is a knit row, you are going to knit the pattern again. Reading the chart from left to right (also on written instructions) Knit 3, Knit 7, K2tog, YO, Knit 3 (there is one stitch on each side of your center stitch..these 3 stitches are the middle of row 9)...continuing .. YO, SKP, Knit 7, Knit 3. Turn.

Can you see?  Can you see that the left side of the chart is like a mirror image of the right side? On the right side we are making K2tog that is a left slanting decrease and on the left side, we are making SKP that is a right slanting decrease.

4. Row 10 is another resting row, Reading from left to right in order to watch your YOs and decrease stitches...Knit 3, Knit 7, Purl 21, Knit 7, Knit 3.

Hint: Sometimes, I take a pencil and write in the numbers for the amount of knit stitches AFTER the knit 3 garter border...so I put and 8 on row 7 kinda in the middle of the 8 stitches ..in one of the blank spaces....that way, I don't have to stop and count the number to knit before the pattern. I do this as part of my chart preparation for myself. I read from the chart only and this is what I want to teach you...so take just a minute, if you would like and write in your number of knit stitches on the odd row, AFTER the knit 3 garter.

I look forward to your questions. At this point, try your first few pattern stitches. After row 9, put in a LIFELINE for practice


----------



## dragonflylace

I promise you all....I am having a great time. This is so much fun for me and I have so MANY ideas....so many things I want to share. I will be posting again soon....have about 8 typed pages of charts, instructions, ideas, etc. to share. Gotta go to Seattle for Christmas with my entire family...kids, grandkids...the whole bunch, so won't post project until around Dec. 28th or 29th.

I just posted a new pattern I created with ruffle yarn on this site:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128006-2.html#2446340

Take a look, I think you will like it.

If that doesn't work, look under search for New Ruffled Yarn Scarf Pattern. It is in the how-to, pattern section from the main menu...just posted it today.

Take care all,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

I know it is thinner than you are used to. The first time I looked at the lace weight yarn, I thought "you have go to be kidding". But actually now that I knit so much lace...when I put a hat or something else that I knit on the needles with heavy yarn, I think....wow this is sooooo thick. 

I highly suggest this:

PRACTICING WITH A MOTIF...MAKING A PATTERN SWATCH:

Take the time to knit a simple motif. Try the diamond motif. Use the second updated one. It is on page 3 of the workshop pages. If you do this, you will get to practice with the yarn. Not only that, but it is like making a little gauge swatch. This is nice to know...how loose or tight you knit with the yarn and then you can properly estimate how large your finished project will be. You compare the number of stitches with the size in inches and then you can get a quick idea. I just started a shawl by Margaret Stove in her book Wrapped in Lace and I knitted with 3 sizes of needles before getting an approximate gauge...finally, I just stuck with what I though looked nice for the yarn. I am using a yarn I have never used before, so I think the practice swatches were worth it.

If you are worried that you will run out of yarn...just take a picture of you swatch with a ruler beside it....then you can unravel it. Count and measure the stitches per inch in the middle of the swatch after you have knitted a few rows. Count the number of stitches across the row in an inch and also the number of vertical rows in an inch. Now, write it on an index card...put it with the picture...now you have a permanent record of your swatch.

Sorry that this answer turned into a little mini-lesson, but it might also be something that others need help with also.  

Happy knitting,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

It is in January....so no one has missed out. I am getting ready to spend the holidays with my children and grandchildren on the west coast but I already have most of the posts ready to put up. I think that it will probably be put up sometime around the 28th of December. 

I am very excited about this...and just to let you all know...there are more workshops in the works. So this won't be the last.

Take care and keep your needles ready for when the Holidays are over.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

This is going to be the best Christmas I can wish for. To see my children and grandchildren is the best gift I could ever have.


I hope you have a WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS -- you deserve it - and it will be great for you to come to the NOrthwest- Maybe Seattle will get a touch of snow, but you will be able to see Mt. Baker or Mt. Ranier from there. You are coming a long way.

I wish we were still in Vancouver and we would drive down and say hello but a bit too far from Calgary. We all want to thank you for this outstanding workshop and the ones to follow. You are a gem and we realize how much work you have put into this 
Lace class and it hasn't even started. 

Have a great trip-- I think you plan on being around for awhile yet, but just in case I wanted to wish you well. Shirley


----------



## dragonflylace

lpeni said:


> I am looking forward to joining you.


Good Morning Ipeni,

Well, the time is drawing closer for the January project to begin. If you are completely new to lace knitting, I invite you to take a look at the beginning pages. Pages 1,2,and 5 are great to get you started. These talk about yarn, needles, stitches, and markers.

Take care and see you for the winter workshop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

nan-ma said:


> will we have a set time, day to meet, or is it just when you can, drop in???


Since this is a workshop, you can drop in anytime. The goal is to open the workshop around Dec. 28th for me to begin the initial instructions, downloads, etc. Then I will begin answering questions around the 4th of January.

Remember, all information is permanent and this is a little different than a KAL.


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks to all of you who have been so kind to say "thanks" and to take the time to look in on the Basic Lace Workshop.

I will be traveling during the holidays to spend time with my children and grandchildren. But I will take a few minutes each day to check about your questions. 

I will be making the initial posts for the January Lace Project beginning on the 28th or 29th and then officially beginning on January 4th.

Take care and happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

LEFT HANDED KNITTING CHARTS - GEOMETRIC BLOCK

Hello everyone,

I am posting another practice chart for all who are left handed. This one is the Geometric Block. The original instructions for right handers were on pages 2-4. And, the first Left-handed chart and instructions are on Page 12, the Diamond Motif.

So this is your second chart and instructions adapted just for you. I have proofed the chart and written instructions several times, but if you have a problem, just let me know. As usual, I am posting in word and pdf for the practice motifs/charts.

I hope that you enjoy knitting this lace chart made just for you.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

LEFT HANDED CHARTS - PRACTICE PROJECT #3 LACEY TRIANGLES

And here are the two downloads for left handers featuring the Lacey Triangles. This was originally shown of pages 7-8 of the workshop. There may be additional information on those pages that you may need to read.

Happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Betty White said:


> Really looking forward to this workshop. Thanks for your time and sharing your talent.
> Betty


Welcome Betty, and to all of you who have taken part in the "pre-workshop" on Basic Lace Knitting.

I am very excited about "Winter's Mirage" and look forward to the introduction of the workshop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

leena said:


> can you please help me find the intructions for knitting the practice samples into a scarf and are there any pictures of the finished articles many thanks leena


Hi Leena,

Here is a short index to the site:

SHORT INDEX TO BASIC LACE KNITTING SITE:
Page 1: Introduction to Lace and Lace History
Needles
Yarn
Stitches you need to know
Computer/Tech help
Lifelines
Introduction to Diamond Motif (1st practice project)

Page 2: How to read a Chart using the Diamond Motif
Instructions for how to do basic stitches
Download help (more tech help)
Beginning of 2nd Practice Project  Geometric Block

Page 3: Updated Diamond Motif with new stitches learned in Geometric Block

Page 4: General info and commentsmore on practice project 2

Page 5: How to keep up with stitches

Page 6: General info and comments

Page 7: How to fix mistakes
Practice Project #3  Lacey Triangles

Page 8: General info and comments on Lacey Triangles

Page 9: Picture of one of my shawls

Page 10: Information on how to make a scarf from the practice motifs (Sampler)

Page 11: General info and comments

Page 12:	Left-handed information for knitting lace and for reading a chart
Left-handed Diamond Motif

There are some pictures of the finished projects on these pages and here is a site of a "parade of projects" at this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124789-1.html

When I introduced new practice projects, I tried to post a picture as an example.

Thanks for checking in on the workshop, hope you enjoy. If you have any other questions, let me know.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello everyone, I would like to wish you all a 

VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

I have so enjoyed this fall with the practice projects, but there is more to come in the NEW YEAR!!

Winter's Mirage is an original shawl designed with the heritage of Estonian Lace.

It is a wonderful beginner project and I will take you through the entire process...from casting on to finishing and blocking.

Take care and I will talk to you all after Christmas.

Best Wishes,

Dragonflylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Here is my first attempt at the Diamond pattern. I used Caron Soft and a size 5 needle just to try it out.


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> Here is my first attempt at the Diamond pattern. I used Caron Soft and a size 5 needle just to try it out.


Your motif is perfect....great job!

Now try the updated version with the double decrease. You will find this version on p. 3 with the Geometric Block...I introduced new stitches and then updated the diamond.

:thumbup:

dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi,

In order to "subscribe" to the Knitting and Crochet Workshop and get it on your main page, you have to go into "My Profile"....there you will find all the sections that you can subscribe to. You will be subscribing to the general "Knitting and Crochet Workshop with Designer1234". 

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Well I tried the changed diamond motif. I think the this is the one we need to use, it looks much neater in my humble opinion.


----------



## Lillyhooch

I wasn't successful in finding a thread on which images of the practice motifs are being posted, so hope it is okay to post here. 

I was not careful enough with blocking as you will see.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi lilyhooch and daylilydawn,

From our avatars or tagnames, it seems we all love nature.

Anyway.....what a way to start the New Year.

Both of you have spectacular work. The motifs look perfect.

Looks like you are ready for the January Shawl...Winter's Mirage.

Just go back to "Knitting and Crochet Workshops" and click into #11..Winter's Mirage.

The pattern is on the 2nd post instead of the 1st post...oopsie,
but I think you can find it.

Hope you enjoy...

You are both ready for the lace shawl.

Dragonflylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Here is my geometric motif


----------



## jangmb

Thought I would share the practice pieces with your workshop. I will finish making a scarf for one of my granddaughters but am sending as is as we are almost into the lace workshop. Thanks again to all involved in these workshops.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Elaine,

So glad you are working on the practice motifs. This will be very helpful in learning stitches and how to read charts. All the information in this workshop will remain permanent.

Glad you are planning on knitting Winter's Mirage....I am re-adjusting the posts on #11, so just give me a little time and I will be posting on Mirage very soon...maybe later today.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello my friends:

I was wondering if I might have some more interest in new motifs? Even though I am working on Winter's Mirage on workshop #11, I would be glad to continue with new motifs here if you like.

I use these motifs to make washcloths and to try out new patterns I find, so I have a few that you might like.

Let me know and off we will go with some new motifs and maybe even a few new techniques along the way.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay guys, I will get one to you in the next two days.

I have a great square one in mind.

Is anyone interested in trying a circle motif....real simple one...just to introduce you to doing something in-the-round.
???

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay Sue1942 and Daylilydawn, and for anyone else who says "aye" to the circle...I will get a square AND a circle motif out soon as I can.

Already have in mind how I want to teach the circle, so it shouldn't be too long before I have it all together.

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> Yay! A circle motif!! Yay! When I was young in knitting a year or two ago, I purchased all I needed to complete the Shipwreak shawl on Ravlery. Haven't had the knowledge to even start. That's why I was so excited about your lace workshop and I am loving it. A circle motif will be a wonderful addition to the knowledge I am accruing to be able to do the Shipwreak Shawl.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> So excited!! Can you tell?!?


Hi eshlemania and everyone who want to know about the shipwreck shawl:

Here is the link:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTshipwreck.php

It is also on Ravelry.

Yes, I am working on a circle motif...will have it soon I promise.



Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

NEW MOTIF/SQUARE

This is named Florida Leaves...originally named Apple Leaves from a very old knitting stitch dictionary from the 1960's.

I have revamped it to a new motif, keeping a few of the original ideas.

I am trying something new.

I am going to publish this as a download, but it is only the Chart....

Okay, if that is too scary, I will write out the directions.

I suggest doing this in a lighter yarn than the cotton you use for dishcloths...because it has so many YOs and decreases.

I think it is really beautiful.

To make this up, put at least 2 rows of garter at the bottom and top. Also, put the same number at the sides. 

If you choose 2 garter border stitches, cast on 27, if you choose 4 border stitches, cast on 31.

There is a horizontal repeat of rows 1-23 if you want to make it wider. and rows 1-34 are repeated if you want it to be longer.

In mine, I did two repeats horizontally and 2 vertically with a 2-stitch garter border. I started with knitting two rows and then finished with knitting two rows.

So if you need the written instructions, let me know. But give it a try....you are all a little more experienced now and I know you can "knit from the chart". 

Sure hope you like this one; there are only two "double decreases" and the rest is SKP, K2tog, and YOs besides the knit stitch and purl. Remember to purl the even rows, but always knit your garter border.

Enjoy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

tamarque said:


> Can you explain the center gray column in the motif? I am confused as to what goes on there. On rows 15-27 there are decreases to either side of the gray column but no decreases below.


The grey is the middle of the chart.

There are YOs, but they are with the other decreases, not exactly beside them. There are 3 decreases and 3 YOs on each side of the middle of the chart.

Hope this is helpful.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

The Grey row in the middle is your center row....no special stitches in that row except for the 2 SK2Ps that are yellow.

I just put it there so you could visually keep up with the center.

Sorry about the confusion.

In this version, the grey areas are explained in the key.


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> Welllllll.....if we are putting in requests......my petition is for an estonian lace style shawl. I was captivated by those gorgeous shawls you guided us to at the intro to this workshop. I think your Winter Mirage is also on that order, only no nupps. Happy lace knitting!


Interesting that you should mention nupps. I have just finished a original Estonian style shawl. It will be a square shawl and will have nupps. I will be teaching this in an intermediate lace class in the spring after Winter's Mirage. Still have some details to work on, but the basic parts are layed out on the design board...now I have to get them all on the computer.

Stay tuned....nupps are coming. (A nupp is a unique Estonian stitch...it is beautiful!!!)

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

AutumnSparkles said:


> Thank you for teaching me how to read a chart!! I am feeling more confident everyday in my knitting. I have completed seven repeats of the pattern. I did have a fight with the place markers and yo. I'm winning...yeah! I am eager to try the circle motif. Thanks again!


Circle motif will be online next week...hopefully. Have found a very old Danish design for us to begin. We will begin by getting used to DPNs, then casting on in the round...manipulating 5 four or five needles and increasing in the round...so we have some basics to go through first.

We will take it one step at a time.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

janqmb says:

I am just now starting the body of the Mirage which is a very lovely pattern.


Dragonflylace here:

So glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutumnSparkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for teaching me how to read a chart!! I am feeling more confident everyday in my knitting. I have completed seven repeats of the pattern. I did have a fight with the place markers and yo. I'm winning...yeah! I am eager to try the circle motif. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Circle motif will be online next week...hopefully. Have found a very old Danish design for us to begin. We will begin by getting used to DPNs, then casting on in the round...manipulating 5 four or five needles and increasing in the round...so we have some basics to go through first.
> 
> We will take it one step at a time.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have a heads up on what size and length DPN to use.. I have some but mostly sock knitting size.. then I have some 8 or 9 inch size US7 I have a wonderful LYS that I can go and pick up the right size... I am slowly adding to my collection and she carry's the beautiful Dreamz needles from Knitters Pride. I am useing my knitters pride circular from the try me set and I love them.. Plus I have a discount for my next purchase..
Click to expand...

WOW, this is a 3 quote reply???? 

I am going to start knitting the sample this weekend, but right now, I am looking at size 5 or possibly 6. I wouldn't get 4 in DPNs....I have 7 or 8 inch ones that I will probably use. You could use a circular needle at the end when you get enough stitches on the dpns, but honestly I can't tell you the length until I knit the sample.

Hope this helps.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> I missed being in here yesterday... I was hoping the circle motif was here.. thats ok I have lots of my scarf to do and I'm finishing up some WIP's... I'll get it when its posted. looking forward to it..


I have it knitted and I am going to post it this week. I am actually changing over to an Apple format. I am using an Ipad2 and just learning to do the charts. I think you will like it though. Just a little learning curve for me. In February or Early March, I will be changing from a PC to an Imac desktop....so I will be able to work at my desk and on the go with my Ipad. Really looking forward to it....the charts and soooo much easier to make, but I have to work on getting all the information in there, to include the key and my little "box of information".

Take care and let me know on workshop #11 if you need more help with the shawl.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello everyone, well I have some pictures for you and I also have the circle motif ready. This will be our last motif. We are going to close this workshop very soon. This means that when you see that the word closed is in the title, you can still click in and read the workshop information, see instructions and also download pattern, bit you will no longer be able to post a comment or question. I have really enjoyed this workshop, but we are planning other workshops and need to concentrate on new projects. 
I hope that you have learned the basic lace stitches and have learned to knit from a chart. 

This last motif will probably put you a little out of your comfort zone, but you are all so talented so I know you will enjoy knitting in the round. 

Oh, by the way, I am trying out posting a pattern from my iPad, so, I hope it works as well as I want it to work.


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> Hi Dragonfly, thanks for all the motifs. This last one looks interesting. One question, all my DPN sets have only 5 needles. Could I use one smaller one when working the first rounds?


Yes, in fact, you can use a smaller one if you like. You could do this with a set of 5 dpns....you could use one size smaller and go for 6 dpns....Since the size of your stitch is determined by your left needle, just use one of the larger sizes to knit your stitches with and then use the smaller size to hold the stitches out in a circle (or pentagon) as large as you need. It may be a little tricky, but I have done it before I got circular needles.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> Thank you Drafonfly for a very interesting workshop. I am not terrified of a chart anymore - yours at least.
> Too hot here in Aussie land to do much knitting so have only finished a few rows of the lace project but will definitely finish mine as soon as it is cooler.


I will always be having a workshop on this area of KP. There are already 3 more for this year and also 1 to begin 2014. So I won't be far away. If you see anything you have a problem with, don't hesitate to ask questions. Be sure for Winter's Mirage to download the updated version dated 1.9.13 on page 2 of that workshop.

Hope to hear from you when it cools down in Australia. Sure would like to visit your lovely continent someday. My son really wants to go there, he is an outdoors man from the start....he says I can't go until he goes first... 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> I don't have too many double points needles. Only one pair of bamboo in size 7. I hope I can find some smaller ones.


You will probably be alright with the size 7s....go ahead and try them. In fact, you might be better with a larger size since you are trying the type of knitting for the first time.

If you are using fingering or sock yarn, size 7 should be fine.

Happy KNitting,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

fireflywithyarn said:


> Thank you to everyone in this workshop. It has been fun and I learned so much. Great designs and wonderful, on-topic answers to questions. Can't wait for Lace #2.


Hi fireflywithyarn: Love your tag name.

Have you made the first shawl? would love to hear and see what you have done with Winter's Mirage.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Bookmiss said:


> I'll admit I'm struggling a bit with the lace yarn. I've started over several times in spite of putting in a lifeline. My question is this: On a pattern such as this where the even numbered rows are done strictly in purl, should the lifeline be put in the patterned knit rows or in the purl?
> Thanks again for you help!


put the lifeline in AFTER you do the purl row...that way, you have all plain stitches on the needle, no yarnover...

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

fireflywithyarn said:


> Yes, I completed Winter Mirage shawl in Lion Brand Sock-ease using #7 needles Took more than 1 ball. Only made 8 repeats of the pattern so it is a little short, but so am I. Took it with me to knitting club on Monday to show off and do the grafting. Was quite the hit. They wondered about why the lifelines and markers everywhere. Actually I didn't make too many errors 'cause I counted each stitch between the markers so I knew if I was going off. Need to block it before any pictures. You made this workshop quite the confidence builder. Now I knit lace!


Thanks so much for the kind words. I enjoy sharing so much...and since I am so in love with knitting lace and learning all I can, it is nice to bring a few friends with me. Stay tuned for the next shawl...have the test knit on the needles now and I think you will like it.

Take care and keep knitting lace.
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> I just had to rip out everything I had done on the 2nd edge and start over on it again because I discovered I had dropped some stitches and I was going to tink back over 30 rows to get to them. So I pulled the needle out and rewound the yarn back on the ball of yarn and cast on again , got the garter stitch done and markers placed and the purl row done. In the am I will start the row 3 of the pattern for the edge.


I have so to speak "been there and have done that"....it happens...I recently had to take 170 stitches off the needle after casting on and knitting 2 rows...left out a repeat.

So this happens. As soon as I knit 5-6 rows, I put in a lifeline. Even if it is just for a short edging. Lifelines can be a pain to keep putting them in, but it sure saves time when you make a mistake..

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here: *Dragonfly lace has decided it is a good idea to keep this workshop open* - so that KP members can ask questions as they learn to do lace. _ It will also be a place where she can discuss different ideas with those who have been or are, working on Winter's Mirage and future lace projects_

. Sooo - welcome back. We will still trim the workshop but will leave the questions and answers on the workshop for a longer time. Only because we want to keep it readable and not run up too many pages.

We hope it will be a place where new lace knitters can start, and those who are making her shawls, will be able to keep in touch. Designer


----------



## dragonflylace

HELLO EVERYONE!

I am going to repost the beautiful circle motif...sorry didn't give it a fancy name. You can see a little of what it looks like from the red pictures I recently posted. 

In the pattern, I have explained how to cast on for working in a circle from the center out. It is very tricky, but if you practice, you will be able to begin any project from the center. 

I am currently knitting a special wedding handkerchief for my dear niece. I am using fine lace weight angora. I will post a picture soon,

My suggestion is that you use your DPNs in a size you have on hand and practice with a cotton weight like sugar &cream or whatever you have on hand. You will Ned less than 100 yards.

So follow the pattern and let me know of any concerns you may have. 

Hope you will give it a try.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*


loann said:



How is the best way to keep your place on a chart, I'm up and down all the time with my dogs (bad as kids) wanting in or out all day. I can use a post it to stay on the correct line, but how do I remember which was my last stitch without counting the stitches and spaces?

Click to expand...

*I have interruptions all the time. I purchased some long thin magnets to put on my board. I can put a sticky on the magnet or under the magnet to write on and then I make an arrow that says "start here"...literally, that is what I do...

If you get interrupted and don't have time to do this, try coming back to your work and looking at your chart...try to see if you did a series of k2tog/YOs or if you just did plain knitting...just count backwards until you find something that "looks familiar".

Hope this helps,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*


Sue1942 said:



Dragonflylace can you start the center of circle motif using the magic loop?

Click to expand...

*Yes, but just be careful that it doesn't have a "oblong" look to it. I don't use magic loop, but I have used the figure 8 for toe up socks. If you do this, I would skip Row 1 and 2 and begin on Row 3 and cast on 10....5 on each side of the cable. That will give you an even number on each side. You may be able to start with 5, but as I said, I don't use magic loop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

loann said:


> Hey Thanks, I never thought about using my magnets, and I use them all the time for cross stitch. I can put the board under the pattern and then place the magnets and like you said a sticky note and I've got it.
> Thanks again.


You are very welcome.


----------



## jadancey

Just finished up some lace motifs in different weights of yarn, really enjoyed doing them. Feel confident I can do the scarf. that's next. Here are the squares I knit with cotton yarn for dishclothes.


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> Just finished up some lace motifs in different weights of yarn, really enjoyed doing them. Feel confident I can do the scarf. that's next. Here are the squares I knit with cotton yarn for dishclothes.


How fabulous jadancey!!!!

They look great. If you have any questions on Winter's Mirage (workshop #11), just post it there.

If you want to download the pattern, go to the SECOND page at the bottom. It is posted all alone in a separate post. The pattern is titles "Winter's Mirage updated 1.9.13"....

I made it a little easier to read and put in the garter stitches.

Hope you enjoy....you are definitely ready for the shawl/scarf.

Take care,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> I have been considering a lace weight yarn for your next workshop and wondering if a skein of Fiesta Ballerina would be adequate? It has 925 yards per skein. Am I remembering right - it has a "spring" theme in the name?
> 
> I am happy to say that it looks like you have had an overwhelming response to your Winter's Mirage pattern and workshop! I personally have really enjoyed it.
> 
> I also need to practice your circle motif as I have not done that in knitting yet. The kitchner stitch in Winter's Mirage was another first for me.


I am going to look up the yarn. I am currently knitting the sample, but I am thinking that it is going to need more than 925 yards. So let me look at this yarn and I will answer you by the end of the day.

Thank you for the nice compliment. This workshop experience means so much to me....I am working hard on the next pattern.


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I think I'll tackle the circle project this weekend... we're probably going to be pretty much snowed in, so I'll be able to concentrate... but I'm not sure about what to do once I've knitted the piece that you show done in red. I can see that it's a circle, but is that all it's meant to be? If so, I might try to figure out how to make a hat from it...


Yeah to both vermontmary and janmb.....the circle is so nice to do. I am doing a wedding handkerchief for my niece. It is made from a very nice angora (long-hair stable 2-ply)....I will show details as soon as I finish...hopefully in the next 4-5 days.....have company coming, so a little stretched for time to knit.

Let me know if you have any problems.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Blueathlone said:


> You tickle me!
> 
> 
> vermontmary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she doesn't need to blow her nose on angora!!! : ) The handkerchief sounds really nice!
Click to expand...

Oh....I would very much doubt that...but it is oh so funny.

Maybe I should seal in plastic???


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Plastic... so classy!!!!


yeah!!!


----------



## Slowknitter0

Okay I am done with my practice scarf of three motif patterns as well as my try at a circle motif.


----------



## Slowknitter0

Well maybe now it will work?


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> Well maybe now it will work?


Oh wow!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:  

These are just wonderful. I am so happy to finally see a sampler scarf and your circle motif is very beautiful.

Oh my, gotta finish my second one and get a picture posted.

I really love your results.

{I am working on a way to make the circles into a shawl or a table cover....by making several and putting them together...but I am so busy now, that it will be a little later. I am getting ready for several things all at the same time.}

Take care and thanks for sharing.

Many smiles and congrats...
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Omigod, slowknitter... I'm still fumbling through casting on for the circular pattern!! Your work is gorgeous!


I agree vermontmary...the cast on is frustrating and tricky.

I found this information on cast on for dpns. See if it helps.

ommunity.knitpicks.com/notes/Casting_On_-_Circular_Cast_On

I just put the work on a table flat down and mechanically knit the first row on the needles until it gets big enough to handle.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Oh Donna said:


> Wow, slowknitter---you aren't slow at all! I've only got the three individual motifs done so far, and just look at your beautiful scarf! AND the circular one!
> You inspire me to hang in there. Although I find myself waylaid from the next part, the winter mirage shawl, by the third grandchild (age 2) wanting me to knit her a sweater--her brother and sister each got one, and now she wants her turn. The first two sweaters were very clumsy; I guessed my way through them, but hers! I found a most adorable pattern, WITH A REPEATING LACE BAND in the yoke and in the sleeves, and after dragonfly Lace's wonderful instruction, I'm excited and not afraid to try this sweater pattern. And I'm even trying to calculate it out from the written size 6-8 down to her size 2, using her measurements and the guage. I never thought I could grow this far. Thank you both, and all.


Thanks Oh Donna,

This is so great that now you see other patterns with lace and you are not afraid to try. If you have problems, you can just color-code the pattern and you may be able to see it better.

Thanks for adding this in to the workshop. I think it is important to know that we all see that perfect little item to knit and then we just have to stop and knit that one.

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> Dragonfly,
> Thanks so much for the link to that cast on. I just made a PDF of so I can refer back to it when I start that circular motif. I want to finish my shawl first.I am on my third ball of alpaca yarn with it. How do you think it would look with some fringe on the ends? I have big loops due to the size 8 needles I am using on my cast on edges.


That would look nice. You can also take those loops and use crochet for a trim.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Everyone!!!

I am proud to announce I have my red motif off-the-needles. Here is the picture. I worked the "Mommes Lysedug" until Row 32. 

It was done with size 6needles and knitpicks cotton yarn Comfy.

I will have the other on done soon. I am doing it on size 2 needles, so it is taking longer..also doing a picot bind off...if it works, I will post instructions.


Dragonflylace :wink:


----------



## dragonflylace

Arwin said:


> SlowKnitter that is absolutely lovely work!
> wow!
> if you are "slow" then i am a "snail"knitter!
> what type of yarn did you use?


Hi, the yarn is KnitPicks Comfy fingering. It is 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. Had it in my stash.

You DK 50/50 silk wool sounds really beautiful. I think it would work nicely.

I think I am slow because I have too many things going on at one time.

But I love this circle. I have more....lots more.

Does this mean we are all in trouble?

You knowwwww....this little baby motif could turn into a big sister shawl.....just saying...it is possible.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## vermontmary

You knowwwww....this little baby motif could turn into a big sister shawl.....just saying...it is possible.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace

Well, here is what happens if you don't do the knitted row every other round... I actually got the hang of the lace part, but this is a bit compact, I think! (I didn't fix the center before I pinned it out, so don't look at it!!!). I think I was so irritated by the time I finally got the first round started that I just plowed ahead without remembering those even numbered rows. I'm so used to purling back after each lace row, I didn't even stop to think!! I used some ancient acrylic yarn (like probably from the early 70s) that I inherited from my mother. Not particularly lovely. 

I hope if I ever have to do another circular lace project, I'll have myself pulled together more.


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> You knowwwww....this little baby motif could turn into a big sister shawl.....just saying...it is possible.
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Well, here is what happens if you don't do the knitted row every other round... I actually got the hang of the lace part, but this is a bit compact, I think! (I didn't fix the center before I pinned it out, so don't look at it!!!). I think I was so irritated by the time I finally got the first round started that I just plowed ahead without remembering those even numbered rows. I'm so used to purling back after each lace row, I didn't even stop to think!! I used some ancient acrylic yarn (like probably from the early 70s) that I inherited from my mother. Not particularly lovely.
> 
> I hope if I ever have to do another circular lace project, I'll have myself pulled together more.


You know, I like it....totally different, but it has its own character. It really looks like the YOs were those little drop stitch sections you see often in sweaters.

I promise if I make a shawl it will have some way to show even rows, or at least my little subtle reminders along the way.

I have been working on an idea of designing a pattern something like a circle with swirled sections coming out to the end with a nice little edging to finish it off.

What do you all think of that?

In other words, let me know if your are interested in a CIRCULAR SHAWL
?????oh boy, hope I don't start something...well, I did ask, so maybe I want some "partners in crime"..

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Yes, those holes really are different without extra structure! Interestingly, when i unpinned it, the edges became wavy instead of lying out flat.
> 
> I'm game to try making a circular shawl, although I've always been a bit dubious about how one wears such a thing... I did enjoy the kaleidoscope feeling of the pattern developing in a circle, at least until the last row when I realized my silly mistake!
> 
> Live and learn... that's what it's all about, I guess!


I learn every day. This way, we use our minds, our brains, our hearts. Sometimes, I challenge myself just to see what happens. 


Here is my motif for my niece. Done with # US 2 needles with lace weight angora...for her wedding.

Edging is a picot bind off: cast on two stitches, knit these two stitches. Next cast off one stitch. Knit one stitch. Cast off one stitch...then you have a loose picot...knit one more, cast off one more, then slip this last stitch back onto the left needle.....repeat around and secure last stitch. It took me a long time, but I wanted a little frilly edge for her.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Lillyhooch

vermontmary said:


> You knowwwww....this little baby motif could turn into a big sister shawl.....just saying...it is possible.
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Well, here is what happens if you don't do the knitted row every other round... I actually got the hang of the lace part, but this is a bit compact, I think! (I didn't fix the center before I pinned it out, so don't look at it!!!). I think I was so irritated by the time I finally got the first round started that I just plowed ahead without remembering those even numbered rows. I'm so used to purling back after each lace row, I didn't even stop to think!! I used some ancient acrylic yarn (like probably from the early 70s) that I inherited from my mother. Not particularly lovely.
> 
> I hope if I ever have to do another circular lace project, I'll have myself pulled together more.


I really like the way it turned out. Sometimes not quite following the pattern can have very happy results...this is one of them


----------



## dragonflylace

Thank you vermontmary and lillyhooch.

Next, I want to try a circle that extends out in a whirl pattern. May take a limitless time to get it together. 

I would like to know how everyone is doing with just working from a chart?

Take care all. And let's keep moving forward with this workshop...


----------



## Oh Donna

I would like to echo Slowknitter0 and Blueathlone regarding using charts---SO much easier than words, and you taught us so clearly and well---thank you so much.


----------



## Lillyhooch

With charts so very much better than written patterns, what is needed is a program that converts written patterns to charts...or is there already one?


----------



## dragonflylace

Lillyhooch said:


> With charts so very much better than written patterns, what is needed is a program that converts written patterns to charts...or is there already one?


There is a program for conversion...have to look up the name...but you must also have software to chart the designs that is compatible with the conversion software.

I have been doing some side research on programs that might do both. However, some are very expensive and a little beyond my price range.


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I want to try a circle that extends out in a whirl pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it!!! Summers are super, crazy busy for me anyway, so take your time whille you are designing!!!
> 
> Just like several others have mentioned, I LOVE the charts! They are sooo easy to work with. I really appreciate your color coded stitches, too!
> 
> You have all been so busy over here in this class! Your samplers are really looking fine! :thumbup:
> 
> ...I was wondering about that picot bind-off (I think I am getting it worked out in my head, but you've knitted a circle then you cast on two stitches, knit these stitches then ...I have copied your instructions. I think I need to keep processing. It is a very beautiful edging. Thank you (again!) so much for sharing your talents!!!
Click to expand...

Hi TLL...

Yes I am doing a circular shawl. I have had many say they might be having problems, so I am researching new ways to go through that fidgety start with so few stitches on 3 needles. So, I am taking my time and doing many test knits to come up with just the right method with my charting method and the patterns and the increases.

For the picot bind off....here is a little better explanation:

Finish your last knitting row to catch all pattern stitches (YOs, and decreases, etc.)

After the last stitch, you will begin your cast off as follows:
1. Cast on 2 stitches using the knitted cast on method.
2. Now, knit both of these stitches and pass the first one over the other - you are casting off one stitch.
3. Next, knit another stitch from your circle.
4. Cast off one stitch.
(Note now it looks like you have a little piece hanging off your work. It is the picot and it is unattached.)
5. Knit one more stitch from your circle.
6. Cast off one more stitch.
7. VERY IMPORTANT: place the final stitch on your right needle BACK onto your left needle. Now you have a cute little picot.

Basically, you cast on 2 stitches and cast off 2 stitches. But you did it in a round-about way.

Please be aware, this type of cast off makes the work flare out and it will ruffle. This is what I wanted it to be like, so it was perfect.

For a larger piece, it would also be nice, because it looks like you added this tiny, little ruffle to your otherwise plain edge.

Hope this helps....please let me know if you need pictures, I will post them if needed.

Dragonflylace


----------



## lucy'sdaughter

Finished at last! It has been a very interesting experience especially learning chart reading and then tackling the dreaded kitchener stitch. Thank you Dragonfly for a very informative and encouraging workshop.


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> Finished at last! It has been a very interesting experience especially learning chart reading and then tackling the dreaded kitchener stitch. Thank you Dragonfly for a very informative and encouraging workshop.


Oh my goodness...so lovely. I just adore this color. What type of yarn is this?

Thanks for sharing your beauty with us. I hope you join us for the next one.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> I had a problem starting my circle motif - pulled it out and need to start again. too many things getting in the way. I do not miss a post on your mirage and lace workshops. Wonderful information - I feel like we are a club.  Yes, I am excited about the April start., too. I ordered yarn from Fiesta 3 weeks ago and haven't received my shipment yet. I think that Knitting West got in their way


I am going to put together a new tutorial for starting the center and casting on / joining in the round. I am going to try to do pictures of each step.

Dragonflylace

PS....I think we have our own little club....don't want to call it a blog, we just have to come up with a great name....any suggestions you addicted lace knitters???   :shock:


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jangmb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem starting my circle motif - pulled it out and need to start again. too many things getting in the way. I do not miss a post on your mirage and lace workshops. Wonderful information - I feel like we are a club.  Yes, I am excited about the April start., too. I ordered yarn from Fiesta 3 weeks ago and haven't received my shipment yet. I think that Knitting West got in their way
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to put together a new tutorial for starting the center and casting on / joining in the round. I am going to try to do pictures of each step.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> PS....I think we have our own little club....don't want to call it a blog, we just have to come up with a great name....any suggestions you addicted lace knitters???   :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tutorial would be wonderful! Thank you!!! ...how about "The Yarnovers"  I do have a question - I love the texture of the Ironstone Felicia cotton yarn. It is thick and thin and clumpy - but I have no idea what to do with it...I keep thinking it might work for lace. Would it work for one of the upcoming shawls? Thank you for your input, Dragonflylace.
Click to expand...

I just looked it up on Yarndex...it is very nice, but I am not sure about the little "bumps".

If I were you, I would go back to one of our practice projects, like Lacey Triangles and just knit up a little sample. (You can always rip it out). I chose that one, because if has solid parts and open parts and also it has left leaning and right leaning decreases and the SK2P decreases.

Let me know what you think.

Dragonflylace


----------



## TLL

Success! These first 10 rows are knitted on size 6 needles (I think that I would prefer bamboo when it comes to the real project.) It was slippery on the metal needles, but I really like the results.  ...and can imagine this as "Spring Dance" (sunshine, flowers, and blue sky) even though I have no idea what the pattern will be!


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> Success! These first 10 rows are knitted on size 6 needles (I think that I would prefer bamboo when it comes to the real project.) It was slippery on the metal needles, but I really like the results.  ...and can imagine this as "Spring Dance" (sunshine, flowers, and blue sky) even though I have no idea what the pattern will be!


I really like it. I think it is great for simple lace work.

Like the color.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello everyone...

Okay, so I think we are just kinda talking about nick names, but I want to keep doing the workshops with Desigher 1234. So we are just going to stick with the Worshops with Designer...

For the future, she has set up at least 3 more for me to teach this year. One in April, then July , and one more for the Fall. This will be then end of my "SEASONS". We will do* Spring's Dance April 5th - Intermediate Lace; Summer's Glory will either be labeled Intermediat II or Advanced. Then Autumn' Last Breath* will be Advanced.

So that will complete 2013 and I haven't worked on the next four for 2014 yet.

Whewwww!!!

Stay tuned for right now, I must get back to my planning table, computer charts and of course the best part....the knitting.

I am still working on the tutorial for the circular cast on...many of you have responded to the circle motif.

Dragonflylace.


----------



## Designer1234

dragonflylace said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Okay, so I think we are just kinda talking about nick names, but I want to keep doing the workshops with Desigher 1234. So we are just going to stick with the Worshops with Designer...
> 
> For the future, she has set up at least 3 more for me to teach this year. One in April, then July , and one more for the Fall. This will be then end of my "SEASONS". We will do* Spring's Dance April 5th - Intermediate Lace; Summer's Glory will either be labeled Intermediat II or Advanced. Then Autumn' Last Breath* will be Advanced.
> 
> So that will complete 2013 and I haven't worked on the next four for 2014 yet.
> 
> Whewwww!!!
> 
> Stay tuned for right now, I must get back to my planning table, computer charts and of course the best part....the knitting.
> 
> I am still working on the tutorial for the circular cast on...many of you have responded to the circle motif.
> 
> Dragonflylace.


As far as I am concerned -* these lace workshops can carry on as long as dragonflylace wants to do them -- I will hereby guarantee that there will be space for 4 workshops a year as long as she is willing*. (and as long as I am able to do the workshops) so carry on everyone.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Shirley, I have previously knitted some quite intricate lace sweaters but have always used chunky or aran weight yarn.I cannot seem to get used to laceweight yarn and keep dropping stitches and end up with an aching left hand. Is this something you have heard from others knitters in this workshop?
Fiona

I'm working on one now and I find that I also drop stitches with the laceweight yarn. I try to be very careful and keep track of the stitches but every now and then I find I have to unknit back, usually 1/2 row or more. Is there something we can do to prevent this or is it just pilot error.

For a foster and forgetfulfi above quotes:

On pages 5,6,and7 of this workshop, I have a few postings of instructions on how to keep up with stitches and how to fix mistakes easily. 

Also, on Page 1 there is a short index to the first pages of the workshop.

When you change from working with heavier weight yarns to working with lace weight yarn, you need to make sure that you use a smaller needle, probably begin with a size 5 or 6.

Also, you may have to adjust your tension. Although there are many yarn overs and decreases, you may have to adjust a little. With larger diameter yarns and more plain knitting, it may not matter if you are a little looser.

All of this varies with every knitter. I am a loose knitter and I have to tell myself from time to time to tighten my tension. Also with YOs. You will need to hold the yarn over with your index finger until you get a decrease or the next knitted stitch in place. This will preserve your yarn over.

I hopr this helps a little, let me know after you read the postings mentioned above.

Dragonflylace


----------



## flladyslipper

Hi Ronie, I did love working with the Jasmine yarn. It is soft and lovely. It has a gold fleck in it - and I do love bling. I blocked it and put it in cold water. I love the way it came out. I really did not know how to read charts when I started it, but after our wonderful class, I could finish it with ease. I will post a picture in a while.


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Let me get this straight... Our next project is a rectangle? And it will take about 1000 yards of lace weight yarn? (I haven't been getting the postings from this workshop lately for some reason...)
> I'm glad that its not circular; I have no idea what I will do with a circular shawl once it's made-- how do you use it?
> Now to find the yarn ... Hmmmm!


Sorry, I was without wifi for a while....arrrgggg.

Yes, the next stole is a rectangle. I do not have an EXACT amount, but it is going into the 3rd skein from KnitPicks (alpaca cloud 440 yds/skein. I will not need a 4th skein.

A circular shawl is folded in half and worn over the shoulders. You kinda make a little color in the back and usually, it is a little longer on the outside portion when you wear it. It is beautiful.

Look at the cover of A Gathering of Lace or pictures in that book, or look on the cover of Wrapped in Lace. Both of those books have circular shawls.

Hope this helps, I have lots more posts to read, gotta go for now.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

flladyslipper said:


> I agree, I also color coded my charts. I do not want to read the pattern now. I am hooked on reading charts - so much easier. Although I am making a Downton Abby Cowl now and the chart is the opposite of what we are used to. The pattern is on the even rows and the ws is on the odd. So far though it is going well.


I love it......just like we planned in the beginning, eventually, we will not have written instructions, just charts. What is a Downton abby cowl????

Depending on how many set up rows you do, you can switch those to the opposite way...and the RS will be odd rows, like we do it.

Up to you though.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

sharon05676 said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase my yarn from KnitPicks for the next project. Do we know yet what size/type needles we will need? I'd like to start getting some good circulars and thought it would be good to add one or 2 to this order.


Get size 6 needles and at least 3 skeins (440 yards each) if ordering lace weight from KnitPicks....shadow would be great, or gloss, or tonal....not to busy though  

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success! These first 10 rows are knitted on size 6 needles (I think that I would prefer bamboo when it comes to the real project.) It was slippery on the metal needles, but I really like the results.  ...and can imagine this as "Spring Dance" (sunshine, flowers, and blue sky) even though I have no idea what the pattern will be!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it. I think it is great for simple lace work.
> 
> Like the color.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning Dragonflylace, I was just rereading my post with the Ironstone Felicia yarn and your response...would you say that it is too busy of a yarn for Spring's Dance? What would you recommend? Thank you!
Click to expand...

I think the Ironstone is beautiful, but for the pattern we are going to use, you need a regular ply yarn, not the kind with thick/thin places. This Ironstone would be great for a simple plain knit/purl or just knit shawl....don't get me wrong, I love it, but for Spring's Dance, I do not think it would work.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Everyone,

There are many questions about yarn and needles etc. for Spring's Dance, so I decided to do a short post for materials.

This project will have a gauge and when the workshop begins, I will explain all about gauges and we will make one together. At the same time, we will be learning a new stitch for this project. 

But for now, here is what you will need:


Sample was made with KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud, Reed Heather, 440 yds/50 gr skein. (3 skeins)

Materials needed:
Size 6 Harmony Interchangeable circular needles. Need at least 24 in circulars.

Finished size: 25 x 84 in.

Yarn: Lace weight 2-ply; I am recommending KnitPicks. All lace weight is acceptable except Aloft. Mohair won't work for this...it is difficult to TINK. 

Needles: Size 6 US; ....

Stitch Markers; at least 2 colors.

Tapestry Needle.

Waste Yarn for Lifelines and as holder for extra section to be grafted on. You can also use an extra set of circular needles (same size or smaller).

Moveable markers or safety pins for marking front of work.

Sticky Notes or magnets/board for marking your rows.

T-pins/blocking wires 

GAUGE: 20 stitches in stockinette stitch = 4 inches. Adjust your needle size and/or tension to get the measurements of sample. 
A different size swatch will require more or less yarn.

I hope this helps you get started.

Take care all you lace knitters...   :thumbup: 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> I have to say, I feel like a kid waitig fot Chtistmas waitinjg for this workshop.


I am so glad you are excited. I am also.

I am knitting very fast....have my lifeline in....so I can finish in time. The pattern set up is updated and improved and I have a new program for making better charts.

Take care all and keep watching...there will be a big announcements.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> I have printed your post and will be going to my LYS to check out some yarns and other trinkets that I need from your list.


I like that...trinkets. Like picking up little treasures along the way. I am hoping you will enjoy Spring's Dance. It is quite nature-loving...not so geometric, but constant patterns from nature. Just one little hint...we have one pattern that looks like a tulip opening (or like a long ripple in a pond); one that looks like a leaf or a completely open flower and then we have little dragonflies dancing across the length of the stole...flying in a repeating pattern of course.

Take care.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Jacki said:


> I'm with you Slowknitter0! Just had to wipe down my keyboard after reading that! Kid in a candy store.....Christmas....man, this is going to be awesome!!!!! Woo Hoo!! Thanks so much Dragonfly Lace for doing this for all of us addicts....of course, it is ALL your fault! I just received a bunch of the mentioned yarn....various colors cuz I just couldn't make up my mind!


At least you didn't hit the sale and purchase over 20 skeins....I took up all my "allowance" for months....  

I have planned shawls, etc for all of them though, so it's all good right????
;-) ;-)

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Oh dear... I thought I had bought my yarn today-- Patons Lace, color way Cachet-- but I'm afraid that the color shift may be too extreme... I think I may save it for another project... I'll have to find something more suitable. Sigh-- more yarn buying! Oddly, I think that this yarn might work for the circular project... There wouldn't be such big areas of dark purple.
> I'm excited to be embarking on another group adventure!


You might be right.....we may have a circular one in the future


----------



## dragonflylace

shirley m said:


> Dragonflylace, would it be possible use this pattern as a narrower scarf, please? I am lucky enough to have a daughter who loves shawls, but stoles are rarely seen here in our tropical climate. I have made your practice pieces into sock wool scarves, that look really nice, and are packed in a box ready for mothers Day ( in May) school stall.I have not tackled a round shawl yet,but will in our coming winter.Thank you for your teaching skills, they are greatly appreciated. Shirley M.


Yes, this will have horizontal repeats and you can adapt it any way you wish. The patterns will be such that you can kinda design your own...but all instructions will be for the stole.

Take care

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Everyone,

Before my DH purchase me a winder and swift from KnitPicks (I put it on my wishlist so he could see what I liked), I used two different items to wind my yarn.

The first was a recycled cardboard tube from TP...cut a small slit in one end and secured the yarn. The I draped the yarn over a chair and wrapped away...made a center-pull skein.

Next, I used a nostepinne...I found it for a song at an antique store, they didn't know what it was. Here are instructions for using it:

http://blog.designedlykristi.com/?p=335

I still use it if I get a tangle and can't use my swift and winder. Recently did this on a hank of yarn that was not put into a skein well.

Handwinding is great for laceweight yarn....takes time, but the process is therapeutic.

Take care, gotta go and knit some more.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> I was going to say I found my Nostenpine in a antique store too... she had no idea what it was either.. and to quote Dragonflylace I got mine for a song too..  before that I used a Turkey Baster.. worked very well... if I am near the end of a skein and it needs to be rewound I have used a Pencil.


I love the "turkey Baster" idea.

Gals, this goes to show that we can do our knitting on a budget. Believe me, I haven't had my "store-bought" (sorry, southern talk) winder and swift that long, so you know I have been winding without one for years.

Just take your time....the chair method is proven to work, it has been used for years.

If you don't get a center-pull skein, don't worry, just put it in a plastic jug with the top cut off or do what I do....I have a little "trash can" beside my rocker (no trash, just yarn) and I put it in there.

Even though I wind center-pull skeins, sometimes with fine lace weight yarn, I do not go from the center...the reason for this is that at the end, it collapses in on itself and if it is fine or light weight, it can be tangled at the end. So I like my little cakes of yarn, but most of the time, I throw it in my little trash can and knit away.

You all are so wonderful with the help you are giving each other...by the way, TLL...I love the idea of the tonal yellow yarn you found...it will be great for this project.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, I am also excited. I don't know if I can wait until April 5th.....It is like waiting for Christmas.

It is so nice to hear all of you talking about your yarn and needles and such..

I wonder..."should I post just one little picture...." or should it remain a secret until the appointed time... I always so bad about secrets.
:shock: :-D :? 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

I am actually planning another small project, will try to get it out by Friday night.

I guess I am "bad" today, but maybe not so bad. Here is the stole I have created for the April Workshop. It is just a peek...

;-) ;-) 

With great anticipation,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Yes, you will use the kitchener stitch again...this time it will be a breeze.

The yarns from KnitPicks are perfect. I used Alpaca Cloud, but the shimmers are great and so are the shadows and tonals.....oh so many beautiful yarns and so little time to knit.

Take care all and I am glad you are liking it...I am afraid it looks grey, but it really is a lovely green  

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> I was just wondering how the lifeline works with the Harmony needles. I tried to put one in last night and ended up with the stitch markers getting caught up in it also...any suggestions? Thank you very much!


What happens if that the yarn goes through your markers. Then you have to drop your markers on the next row and let them hang on the lifeline...put in new markers in the exact spot. Then when you move your lifeline to a new spot, you get your markers loose again and repeat the process.


----------



## dragonflylace

Patchworkcat said:


> Are those nupps that I see? Lace with texture! Awesome!
> 
> Jill


Nupps they are....we will begin with a wonderful little swatch and learn this little bit of texture. It will a little of a challenge, but, this is the intermediate workshop after all..

I promise, it is painless and once you get the hang of it, you can use them with other projects.

Stay tuned...it is going to be such a great time!!!

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Good Afternoon everyone:
Attached is a new project for you to try out your new yarn, or your old yarn, or your cotton yarn....anyway, you get the idea. I am attaching a picture plus a download.

It is called Leaves and Scallops...follow instructions carefully on the last row before you bind off.

Here it is:


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> Oh, you are good! I have it printed off already!  Thanks!


I am just curious...did you have any problems with the download. This is a new style of writing the charts. I have an iMac now (thank you "Santa"), and I want to make sure it works without any kinks.

Thanks,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> Okay, a friend was just visiting at my place and she asked a question that I've been wondering about: What is the difference between a shawl, a stole, scarf?


That is an excellent question. A scarf is narrow and is usually wrapped around the neck or worn loosely close to the neck. A shawl is meant to cover your shoulders and usually just wraps enough to cover your shoulders and it may or may not be long enough to close in the front. A stole or wrap as some say is long enough to wrap around your shoulders and then over the shoulder on the other side. ( Picture if you will those old 1940s movie stars with their "mink stoles" wrapped around them.)

Hope this helps to answer the question.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are good! I have it printed off already!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious...did you have any problems with the download. This is a new style of writing the charts. I have an iMac now (thank you "Santa"), and I want to make sure it works without any kinks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no problems at all. I am using a pc.  One page was really nice, also.
Click to expand...

That is wonderful to hear. Yes, I am putting the instructions and charts on one page wherever I can. Just makes sense to me.


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> All the talk of Springs Dance, yarn and needles especially seeing the photos has made me very envious as I havenn't been able to get to a shop to find my yarn yet. I have tried looking over the net but just can not make myself make a choice without the necessary see and feel experience. But I'm like everyoone else just waiting.............


I promise you, the knitpicks yarn is inexpensive in price , BUT the quality is fabulous. They are having a sale on alpaca cloud for less than $4.00 for 440 yds and you will need 3 skeins for this project.

There is also 100% merino called Shadow ar an excellent price. I highly recommend any of their lace yarn.

Hope this helps you make a decision.

Another one to check out at local shops is Paton's Lace, I have used this in other projects and it is about 6-7$ for 498 yds. It is 80% acrylic 10% mohair and 10% wool. It is very soft with a little halo ...very soft.

I am sure you will find something just right for you 

Take care,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> Have just been trying the Leaves and Scallops and just can't get row 7 to work out. The only way has been to transpose the k3 and k5. Or am I missing something?


You are right...will fix it and get it back on today....what happens is you end up with some extra stitches...thought I had that on the chart. I kinda did a dragonfly thing and made it up on the "fly"....sorry haven't had coffee yet...anyway, I say this stitch and a pattern for it....but I just redid the pattern my way and forgot to include the change ..... it was an archival pattern...really old from the early 1900s and the instructions were just unreadable, so I knitted up a sample right by the written instructions, but had to change them....

Sorry about that.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

dragonflylace said:


> lucy'sdaughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just been trying the Leaves and Scallops and just can't get row 7 to work out. The only way has been to transpose the k3 and k5. Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...will fix it and get it back on today....what happens is you end up with some extra stitches...thought I had that on the chart. I kinda did a dragonfly thing and made it up on the "fly"....sorry haven't had coffee yet...anyway, I say this stitch and a pattern for it....but I just redid the pattern my way and forgot to include the change ..... it was an archival pattern...really old from the early 1900s and the instructions were just unreadable, so I knitted up a sample right by the written instructions, but had to change them....
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Dragonflylace
Click to expand...

Okay, I have changed the chart to reflect the extra stitches you add and on row 7, you just knit those extra stitches at the end of the repeat....then move your marker and perform the 2nd repeat. I do apologize for any problems.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> Apology more than accepted! I made the changes on the orginial print out. Thank you!


Thanks for finding the error. Sometimes my mind works faster than my fingers and the typing....well we won't go into that?


----------



## Lillyhooch

dragonflylace said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy'sdaughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just been trying the Leaves and Scallops and just can't get row 7 to work out. The only way has been to transpose the k3 and k5. Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...will fix it and get it back on today....what happens is you end up with some extra stitches...thought I had that on the chart. I kinda did a dragonfly thing and made it up on the "fly"....sorry haven't had coffee yet...anyway, I say this stitch and a pattern for it....but I just redid the pattern my way and forgot to include the change ..... it was an archival pattern...really old from the early 1900s and the instructions were just unreadable, so I knitted up a sample right by the written instructions, but had to change them....
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I have changed the chart to reflect the extra stitches you add and on row 7, you just knit those extra stitches at the end of the repeat....then move your marker and perform the 2nd repeat. I do apologize for any problems.
> 
> Dragonflylace
Click to expand...

Thanks for reposting...but it comes out as 2 pages for some reason. The previous post of this pattern was neatly on 1 page. I tried to adjust it but was not successful.

I take it that all even number rows are Purl.


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I was having the same problem. I went to the listing of all the Designer 1234 workshops, found the right one, UN-clicked the "watch" button and then clicked it again. It's working now!!! I think the software is not the most sophisticated, and sometimes it just forgets what it's been programed to do!
> 
> 
> 
> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well for some reason I'm not getting my 'new post' notices in my e-mails... so I'll say ... Love the pic of the stole.. thats a beautiful picture of it... I will copy off the new chart it looks like lots of fun... and I'm so happy that we are all excited for the new workshop... I know I missed other comments I meant to say.. LOL I guess I need to just pop in each day... otherwise I'll be catching up every time... I wonder whats going on.. I notice the same with the Crochet workshop.. anyone else have a problem getting new post messages posted to their e-mails??
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to double check that your "watch" box is checked at the bottom of the page? I have had to do that once or twice...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Okay, this is hopefully right this time and on one page.

LEAVES AND SCALLOPS third try.


----------



## dragonflylace

Lillyhooch said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy'sdaughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just been trying the Leaves and Scallops and just can't get row 7 to work out. The only way has been to transpose the k3 and k5. Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...will fix it and get it back on today....what happens is you end up with some extra stitches...thought I had that on the chart. I kinda did a dragonfly thing and made it up on the "fly"....sorry haven't had coffee yet...anyway, I say this stitch and a pattern for it....but I just redid the pattern my way and forgot to include the change ..... it was an archival pattern...really old from the early 1900s and the instructions were just unreadable, so I knitted up a sample right by the written instructions, but had to change them....
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I have changed the chart to reflect the extra stitches you add and on row 7, you just knit those extra stitches at the end of the repeat....then move your marker and perform the 2nd repeat. I do apologize for any problems.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reposting...but it comes out as 2 pages for some reason. The previous post of this pattern was neatly on 1 page. I tried to adjust it but was not successful.
> 
> I take it that all even number rows are Purl.
Click to expand...

Yes, all even rows are purled. I put up the 3rd try on the chart....it is now minding its manners and is on one page.

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

LEAVES AND SCALLOPS TUTORIAL

Hello everyone!! 
I thought that it was a good idea to give a little instruction on this practice motif. It really is a nice pattern, but as I previously stated, it was taken from a vintage set of instructions. I actually had to knit it and write down what I was doing as I went.

So here is where you will have a little bit of concern with the chart:

First let's look at the chart together. I have given you brief instructions to cast on 34 sts. Just knit the first and last two stitches of each row for the garter border, these are NOT on the chart. In the middle (sts 15 and 16) are two center stitches. Originally there were 5, but I didn't like the way it looked, so I condensed it down a little, but I separated them with markers on each side (red lines) to let myself know they were there and I should not lose them!! I also suggest that you put a marker on each side to separate the garter stitches.

ALL EVEN ROWS ARE PURL EXCEPT FOR THE GARTER STITCHES ON EACH SIDE.

ALL pattern repeats END with a knit 1....so on the 2nd repeat, you will have a knit 1, THEN you still have your 2 garter stitches. 

ROW 1: You will decrease 2 sts on this row. Each pattern repeat has 4 decreases and only 2 yarn overs.
ROW 3: You have an equal number of YOs and decreases, but remember, you still have 2 less stitches because of ROW 1.. 
ROW 5: You have 2 double decreases (SK2P) and 4 YOs in each pattern repeat. This is even on stitch count, but you still have those 2 stitches that you loss from row 1.
ROW 7: In this row you SHOULD make up for the 2 stitches you loss in row 1. {4 YOs and 1 SK2P in each pattern repeat)...but I came up with extra stitches...sounds strange, I know. But when you do Row 1 again, you lose 2 stitches.

This is by my own words really weird...but the pattern worked for me and I obtained the two facing leaves on the repeats.

I am going to knit it again, but in all reality, my dear friends, we are "BETA TEST KNITTING" this one together.

I know, I know, this is not a KAL.....but we are all friends, so let me know how you did. Mine worked somehow, but I am going to knit it again today and see what happens.

I am reposting the pattern.

I have some personal things to take care of today, so if you don't see me on line after about 10am EST, don't worry, I will be back. I promise not to leave you hanging, but life does come around every now and then.

Take care and happy "beta" knitting.

Dragonflylace

:shock: :roll:


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> Thank you. I tried this last night and ran out of stitches in the first row. Not sure what I did, but the extra instruction will be a help.
> 
> Thanks for all you do, Dragonflylace. This workshop is awesome!


You are welcome and thanks so much for your support. This Prep class is soooo much fun. If this little sample works out, you can make a lovely short next cowl....not in the round, but shorter than a scarf, then put a button or pin to hold it together right at the neck....at least that is what I have planned for it.

Also, if you make it 4 repeats wide, and a little longer, it would make a great bridal shower gift for the bathroom....done in cotton and with a matching bath wash cloth and a beautiful smelly soap....fun to make and a perfect present.

Another idea is to use it to make a scarf, but it would only have a scallop on one end.

Just some ideas.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Oh my, let me check.....what a disaster...I am so sorry guys.

Let me work it out and I will get back to you.

A very embarrassed Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

OKAY....GOT IT!!!!

Cast on 38 stitches, you need 16 for each section......ahh there's the rub......

So that is why it was so weird.....

Cast on 2..PM...16...pm....2 (center)...pM....16....PM...2...

And that is 38....this should work....

Gotta go now and knit this up so I can prove it to myself.

Don't forget, to work row 1 at the end to catch the YOs from the last row....

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, everyone, it works. Cast on 38 and it will be fine. Follow the updated pattern. Looking forward to pictures of what you do.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Jacki

1st off.....Lord Have Mercy! Ok...feel better now. I've done 2 repeats, and lo and behold it is starting to look like something other than a pile of loopy looking stuff. I have made some mistakes (imagine that!) but am just plugging along with the chart to get used to this tiny yarn and huge needles. I may very well get this down before anything else comes along....mind you, this is all I've done for the past 3 hours!


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, hi everyone.....I will have some delay for a while in responding....guess where my dear husband took me? Holland...for a Viking River Cruise. Had some excitement...lost luggage for 3 hours....no worries now. So, you can actually follow the chart where I put in the extra knit stitches. Just cast on 16 stitches for each repeat + 2 for the middle division + 2 stitches on each side. When you follow the chart, Row 1 will result in 14 stitches. I got mine to work and I love it. I will send a picture later. Just so you know. If it is 8am EST, then it is 12 noon where I am....I will have wifi on the ship and will talk to you all everyday...should I send pictures? Or would that be too much like a blog?

Can't wait for April and the Dance

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

I did my second repeat of the latest chart.. its real pretty.. I used some left over sock yarn and I just might knit til I run out of yarn.. it could be a nice length..


----------



## Slowknitter0

I did this sample for two reasons. I wanted to try KnitPicks Tonal 100% Merino in the Lace size. And how it would look in size 6 needles. The truth is I am not in love with the yarn. I also got some of their Alpaca Cloud and it feels beautiful just like this one but it they snag on every little dry spot on my hands. I think (for me only) that I will prefer to work the knitted lace on a bit thicker more substantial yarn. Thank you Dragonfly Lace and all you other wonderful motivators, This was a productive trial run.


----------



## shirley m

I did this with the first practice pieces from Dragonflylace and was very happy to have family ask for them.Shirley M.


Ronie said:


> I am having fun with this.. I have had this yarn since my first pair of socks 2 years ago.. I really like it and I think it will make a nice scarf.... thank you for the compliments. I look forward to seeing more samples...
> Slow knitter I really like your sample... it is such a pretty color of blue... I am sure what every you use it will turn out beautiful... your knitting is very very nice.. I see hearts on yours and spades in mine..LOL just depends on which way its turned..


----------



## Patchworkcat

Has anyone else noticed that ever since Dragonfly Lace mentioned her cruise, ads for European River Cruises and Viking cruises have been showing up here? Spooky how they track us, isn't it?

Jill


----------



## jangmb

Well, well, well. I see two gorgeous beta test pieces here. I just checked and found that I did not get updates since page 18. Time to catch up and get with the beta testing. All else will stop to work with this workshop. DragonflyLace is so creative --- can't imagine what inspirations we will get to share with such a glorious cruise to inspire her!!!!! Have a great time dragonflyLace!!


----------



## Kissnntell

yeah, u mention it & here come the ads. i got the InogenOne oxygen system, was talking re: it & there were the ads 4 it

the ad fairies r @work!!



Patchworkcat said:


> Has anyone else noticed that ever since Dragonfly Lace mentioned her cruise, ads for European River Cruises and Viking cruises have been showing up here? Spooky how they track us, isn't it?
> 
> Jill


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie and slow knitter (can you still be a LEGAL slow knitter?)   

Anyway, the samples look perfect. Can you see that if we cast on enough stitches and did this one time + row one and maybe any eyelet row, we would have a pretty edging?

When we get back from Holland.....by the way sorry about the ads...I will out up another cute little goodie I found.

Take care.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

jangmb said:


> Well, well, well. I see two gorgeous beta test pieces here. I just checked and found that I did not get updates since page 18. Time to catch up and get with the beta testing. All else will stop to work with this workshop. DragonflyLace is so creative --- can't imagine what inspirations we will get to share with such a glorious cruise to inspire her!!!!! Have a great time dragonflyLace!!


I was having this problem too... and I checked both 'Watch' check marks.. the one at the end of the posts and the one at the top and have had no problem since.. I hope this helps...

Thank You Dragonflylace for the compliment... I do think a eyelet edge would look nice.. this is a pretty pattern...


----------



## Designer1234

This is a repeat -- for those who have recently joined Dragonflylace in this workshop and have been working on the motifs. I have had it in my mail, read it again, and thought it was worth repeating on this preparation workshop. I apologize Dragonflylace, but it is such an important post. I hope it is okay that I am posting it again. Designer 
======================================
BASIC LACE KNITTING

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR MAKING A SCARF OR HAND TOWEL USING PRACTICE MOTIFS*:

_For those of you who have finished the practice motifs, this is a way that you can use them to make a narrow scarf as a gift for the holidays (or for yourself). I will also explain how to make these into a lovely bathroom or kitchen hand towel_.

Brief summary of the 3 projects:

> *Diamond Motif*: used 25 stitches and a single pattern, no repeats. The top, bottom and edge garter stitches were shown on the pattern.

> *Geometric Block*: used 31 stitches, there was no side garter border for this motif. There was a top and bottom garter stitch border. The top and bottom borders were NOT shown on the pattern.

> *Lacey Triangles*: used 31 stitches. There was a repeat in this pattern so that the triangle pattern repeated, but the repeat was included in the pattern. There were side, bottom and top garter stitches. These were NOT shown on the pattern.

So lets begin and put these together into a design that will allow us to make a scarf or towel to show off your newly learned techniques and skills.

1. *YARN SELECTION*:

HAND TOWEL: My picture will show a hand towel done in cotton/acrylic yarn. You can use any cotton yarn like peaches and cream; cotton-ease by Lion Brand (this is the one I will use); I Love this Cotton purchased at Hobby Lobby; KnitPicks Shine Sport (60% cotton, 40% Modal), KnitPicks Comfy Fingering (75% cotton, 25% acrylic)or any other yarn you like in cotton. You will need approximately one skein of these. Remember this towel is only 31 stitches wide, so it will not need as much as a regular scarf.

SCARF: Sock Yarn, almost any type and any brand. Most of these are variegated but that is okay, the colors will work up fine, especially if it is a tonal yarn (mostly one color) or a color combined with a neutral to give a tweedy look like Patons sock yarn. Lace weight yarn of any type; fingering weight yarn; sport weight, baby weight, or worsted will also make beautiful scarves. Additionally, I have found that Patons Lace is a beautiful alternative (one skein will probably make 2 scarves (comes in solids and variegated). I also like Yarn Bees Diva Sequin, it is a little fancy, but if you are making this as a holiday accessory, or gift, about $8.00 isnt too bad. I found Diva and Patons Lace at Hobby Lobby. DH drove me out of town to visit this great store. You can also use Lion Brands Amazingthis is a great yarn to knit with and the colors are so beautiful.

I have used all of the above yarns before and had no problems with them.
NOTE: My objective here is that you use your stash and dont have to purchase any additional yarn. Feel free to buy yarn (now dont use me as an excuse ☺) if you have a special gift in mind.

2. AMOUNT OF YARN: As stated above, use what you have. I estimate that this scarf will take about 1 skein of yarn (two of some sock yarns) or about 230-250 yards. If you are making a hand towel and you use I Love This Cotton, you will have enough for a 2 hand towels or 1 hand towel and 1-2 wash cloths (also great gifts!) Peaches and Cream varies from solids to multi-colored. (I would say you need a little over 100 yards for one hand towel, only an estimate.)

3. *MAKING CHANGES (SMALL CHANGES)*

The first motif, Diamond, was only 25 stitches wide. To match the other practice squares, you will need to add 2 stitches to both sides of the garter border. So you will knit the first FIVE and last FIVE stitches. Cast on 31 stitches instead of 25.

The other two motifs are already 31 stitches and do not require any changes.

4. HOW LONG WILL MY SCARF BE: The best estimate that I can give to you is to measure one of each of your practice projects and add the number listed to get your approximate length. The Lacey Triangle section will be equal to 3 of the practice squares, the Diamond Motif will equal 2 squares and the Geometric Block will be equal to 3 squares. I measured my projects. Two repeats of Lacey Triangles was about 5 ½ inches in lace weight yarn. One repeat of the Diamond Motif in lace weight was about 6 ½ inches. And finally, three repeats (one square) of the Geometric Block in cotton worsted/sport weight gave a 7 inch square. This would make an average scarf about 45 to 50 inches long. Remember, that each person knits a little different and each yarn weight will give a different size square. So this is just an estimate.

5. ARRANGING THE MOTIFS INTO A SCARF:

When I started knitting lace scarves and shawls, I soon realized that the part that was seen and appreciated the most was on each end of a scarfthe middle part is around your neck, all folded together. On a shawl, you might see the design on the back if the person wearing it has on a solid contrasting color, but YOU see the ends most and so do people who are looking at you from the front.SOOOI say put your prettiest pattern at the beginning and the end. 
Put a simple pattern in the middle.

All three pattern look fine right side up or upside down, so for this project, I dont suggest the usual task of knitting two parts and then grafting them together. I will save this for a more advanced workshop (hinthint).

For my taste, I make the following suggestion.

Begin by casting on the usual 31 stitches. Knit 4 rows of garter border.

Now begin with Lacey Triangles. Originally we knitted 2 repeats of the 20 row pattern. For this scarf, knit 6 repeats. This is equivalent to 3 squares according to the original directions. DO NOT FORGET THAT THERE IS NO GARTER BORDER ON THIS PATTERN. JUST KNIT THE PATTERN AS IT APPEARS ON THE CHART. Do not knit a beginning garter border or an ending garter border. We are connecting the patterns and do not need the top and bottom borders as they were originally planned.

KNIT 2 ROWS OF GARTER STITCH TO DIVIDE THE PATTERNS. (As an option, you may knit one row and purl one rowthe patterns will flow into each other and look seamless.)

-----
The second pattern will be Geometric Block. I thought this would make a good middle pattern because it DOES NOT have a garter border on each side and sometimes tucks under a little on the side edges. I like this around the neck. The original pattern is written as a 12 row repeat. Knit Rows 1-12 six times. This is the equivalent of 2 squares.

KNIT 2 ROWS OF GARTER STITCH TO DIVIDE THE PATTERNS. (As an option, you may knit one row and purl one rowthe patterns will flow into each other and look seamless.)

The third pattern we will do is the Diamond Motif. PLEASE SEE #3 ABOVE FOR THE SMALL CHANGE. You will need to knit 5 stitches at the beginning and end of each row. This will make 31 stitches instead of 27. Originally we only knitted 1 diamond motif. In order to make this a little longer, knit it this way. On the chart, knit rows 5-33, then knit rows 7-33. Repeat rows 7-33 one more time. This will make 3 diamonds in a row.

End the scarf with 4 rows of garter stitch for the bottom edge.

6. ARRANGING THE MOTIFS INTO A HAND TOWEL:

I made a 31 stitch wide hand towel to use in my hall bath. I simply knitted the three practice patterns together with no garter dividing them. I simply knit one row and purled one row to let them blend into each other. It looks fine.

------------------
REMEMBER: These are only guidelines and will produce a scarf or hand towel. If you have less yarn than described, you can leave out one of the repeats at the beginning and end and just do each square design 2 times for the scarf. OR, you can use only one design and knit your scarf with your favorite project pattern. Either way, you will have a lovely knitted piece for yourself or a gift and best of all, you will be able to practice your skills before we begin our larger project in January.

Please let me know how you are doing and if you have any questions, please post them.


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks designer 1234. That was a great idea. Take care all...will keep in touch with you all.

Dragonflylace


----------



## eshlemania

Here's my sample. The color is not showing up right. There's a lot less cream and more green.


----------



## Slowknitter0

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie and slow knitter (can you still be a LEGAL slow knitter?)
> 
> Dragonflylace


lol Yes believe me I am very slow, the only thing in my favor is that I go to sleep most nights way into the wee morning hours.  Now i must say you certainly know how to string along us new lace knitting junkies. I am looking forward to your little river inspiration motif. I am also interested in what your measurements are on these practice motifs. I am curious how far off I am from your gauge, since I tend to be a snug to tight knitter. Enjoy your river cruise.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania that is beautiful.. I love seeing everyones knitting its so much fun.... Slowknitter I think I'm a tight knitter too... but then once I get going it seems to loosen up a tad.. is there a new motif coming.. I must of missed that post  these are fun and the information that Designer1234 re-posted is great this way we can continue to play with our stitches..


----------



## susiesue12

oh! help someone please!!!
cant seem to find the needle size needed and amount of yarn for the new shawl.
i am getting so excited seeing all of your samples appearing and definitely want to join you all this time! x


----------



## dragonflylace

susiesue12 said:


> oh! help someone please!!!
> cant seem to find the needle size needed and amount of yarn for the new shawl.
> i am getting so excited seeing all of your samples appearing and definitely want to join you all this time! x


Hi susiesue!

If you cannot find laceweight, perhaps you can use a solid/tonal sock yarn. Even thoug lace weight is preferred for Spring's Dance, you could try sock weight. So, to see if you get the correct gauge, just cast on about 30 stitches. Make 5 stitches on each side in knitting on EVERY ROW. This is your "garter" border. Now knit two row plain. Then knit in stockinet the st for about 3 inches....remember your garter border. Now in the middle of the swatch you just made, measure how many stitches you have across in 4 inches or about 10cm.

We will learn a pattern swatch with a new stitch when we begin, but this will help you find the correct needle size and yarn.

You should try to knit 20 stitches in 4 in for the right gauge.

Hope this helps....more info later.

Dragonflylace


----------



## susiesue12

thank you dragonflylace, i will get that started tomorrow! x


----------



## dragonflylace

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks designer 1234. That was a great idea. Take care all...will keep in touch with you all.
> 
> Dragonflylace


Did I really post this 10 times...the ship is moving and well, I have no other explanation.

Dragonflylace

Designer, no problem - I enjoyed you l0 thankyous!! Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## sharon05676

I completed my sampler. I used some spare cotton I had and plan to use it as a wash cloth or table mat.

Now to ball my lace yarn and knit a swatch.


----------



## dragonflylace

sharon05676 said:


> I completed my sampler. I used some spare cotton I had and plan to use it as a wash cloth or table mat.
> 
> Now to ball my lace yarn and knit a swatch.


Sharon, this is lovely....see how pretty these scallops are. Even though this is a challenging, I can see many uses for these leaves.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> Dragonfly Lace, a question. Do you black your swatches? I have heard of doing this both ways, what is your preference?


Hi everyone....the absolute perfect way to do a swatch is to block it. This means to soak it until wet and then put it between a towel and wrap it to pull out most of the moisture. Now go through your blocking with pins only ( it is usually small) . You can measure it then while damp...I usually can't wait to measure it.

You can skip the wet part, but just remember some yarn REALLY CHANGES when you get it wet. So, the best way is to go through the entire process.

If you are just testing a design, you can just pin it out like I do on a pillow; but checking for size, get it wet.

Take care all....pictures to come....you will se pictures soon...

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

My dear friends, if you use children's play foam blocks, read this blog...got it from KP today.

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/warning-foam-blocking-mat-colour-transfer/

INFORMATION ON BLOCKING...JUST READ THIS:

I use these blocks, but I cover my blockers with a sheet folded in half. I have the ones with the removable alphabet left over from my grand babies...so please read and cover your blocks before you use them for your lovely lace pieces.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I am very frustrated... My chart does not have enough stitches on it to account for the extra four cast-on stitches, so I really don't know what I'm supposed to do after two edge stitches and sixteen pattern stitches. Could someone please help me figure it out? I am thinking I should knit more in between repeats, but the middle seems to be just two stitches... And they aren't on the chart!


Hi Vermontmary,

I thought they were ther and separated out by red lines. You cast on 38.

Now, after you knit 2 rows, do your markers kp like this:

2-pm- 16 - PM - 2(middle) - PM - 16 - PM - 2. That should be 38. I will try to help you with a PM if this is too vague...want to help you get it right.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Thanks Dragonfly! So we just knit two in the middle every time before repeating the sixteen? (I can't be the only confused one amongst us, can I?)
> I've grown dependent on the chart


You are fine, really...it is a tricky pattern. I myself had to work with it and rewrite it from the original...but the result is worth it. I just knitted the two center stitches on the RS and purled them on the WS .


----------



## Ronie

Hi I mentioned in a earlier post that this is what I do to keep track of my work when doing lace, or any charts. As luck would have it my camera is acting up so I could only take 2 pics..

So I'll try to explain it the best I can...
I print the chart out then I take a piece of cardboard.. those manila folders are a great weight for this and you can turn it over for other charts.. so once I have cut about a inch or less wide piece I wrap it around the papers and secure it with paper clips.. I normally have about 5 pieces of paper in my clip board so it is strudy enough.. I then number the sliding piece so I can keep track of what number I'm on. I'm not sure the numbers showed up in the pictures. Then its just a matter of moving it up as I go.. I hope this helps someone who doesn't have a magentic board. I have used sticky notes but they seem to get crooked and loose their stickyness..  I still use them at times but I like this method best...


----------



## flladyslipper

Here is my test piece. I used my Alpaca Cloud in the color of Wonderland Heather. Do you think that I need a smaller needle so that it is not too loose? I was glad to try the yarn. This is my choice for Spring Dance.


----------



## Slowknitter0

This is the first time I have ever blacked a swatch. lol I am thinking the middle swatch gets the cake. My 1st is lace weight size 6 needle, the middle is fingering weight and size 6 needle and the last (I should say I am starting top to bottom), is fingering weight with size 7 needle. I was actually surprised that the swatches grew, for some reason I was thinking they would shrink. This preparation workshop has certainly taught me a thing or two. And it has all been very good. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> Thanks Dragonflylace for such a cute pattern. I hadn't planned on taking part in this workshop as I didn't want to knit a shawl. But couldn't resist doing a swatch of your design and like it so much, I am going to use it to knit a scarf.


You know, even though all the instructions will be for a shawl, there will be nothing wrong with making a narrow scarf, or a cowl. I may put up some additional tips on how to make some other accessories with the charts I provide.

Hope you will give the patterns a try.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

flladyslipper said:


> Here is my test piece. I used my Alpaca Cloud in the color of Wonderland Heather. Do you think that I need a smaller needle so that it is not too loose? I was glad to try the yarn. This is my choice for Spring Dance.


fladyslipper, hi, you did a wonderful job with the lace weight yarn. If you WANT it tighter, You may need a smaller needle. When the workshop opens, the first thing that will happen is we are learning a new stitch. Soooo, we are going to learn the new stitch in a cute little swatch and you will be making your "pattern" gauge along with learning the swatch. I used size 6 needles. Try knitting slowly at first. Sometimes, when you are going a little more slowly those stitches will group closer together.

FOR EVERYONE A LITTLE LESSON AND HINT:

When you are doing you lace knitting and you are doing your purl-back row after the RS (the even rows), remember, this row is designed to " CATCH" your yarn overs but also, to bring that space around your decreases together. This is not only true for you double decreases (SK2Ps), but also those single decreases, SKPs and K2togs. When I do this purl roe and I come to a yarn over, I just give a little tug to the working yarn and bring that little circle of yarn made by the yarn over, a little closer together. Granted, you want the little hole, but you don't want the Grand Canyon. :lol: ;-)

So this purl row is useful for making your work just a little tighter, even if you want a Lacey look, you still want your stitches to behave.

I hope this helps you all...make sure you go into today's post titled "Do you want to knit Spring's Dance, and let me know how many we will have...take care everyone.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

flladyslipper said:


> Here is my test piece. I used my Alpaca Cloud in the color of Wonderland Heather. Do you think that I need a smaller needle so that it is not too loose? I was glad to try the yarn. This is my choice for Spring Dance.


fladyslipper, hi, you did a wonderful job with the lace weight yarn. If you WANT it tighter, You may need a smaller needle. When the workshop opens, the first thing that will happen is we are learning a new stitch. Soooo, we are going to learn the new stitch in a cute little swatch and you will be making your "pattern" gauge along with learning the swatch. I used size 6 needles. Try knitting slowly at first. Sometimes, when you are going a little more slowly those stitches will group closer together.

FOR EVERYONE A LITTLE LESSON AND HINT:

When you are doing you lace knitting and you are doing your purl-back row after the RS (the even rows), remember, this row is designed to " CATCH" your yarn overs but also, to bring that space around your decreases together. This is not only true for you double decreases (SK2Ps), but also those single decreases, SKPs and K2togs. When I do this purl roe and I come to a yarn over, I just give a little tug to the working yarn and bring that little circle of yarn made by the yarn over, a little closer together. Granted, you want the little hole, but you don't want the Grand Canyon. :lol: ;-)

So this purl row is useful for making your work just a little tighter, even if you want a Lacey look, you still want your stitches to behave.

I hope this helps you all...make sure you go into today's post titled "Do you want to knit Spring's Dance, and let me know how many we will have...take care everyone.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> This is the first time I have ever blacked a swatch. lol I am thinking the middle swatch gets the cake. My 1st is lace weight size 6 needle, the middle is fingering weight and size 6 needle and the last (I should say I am starting top to bottom), is fingering weight with size 7 needle. I was actually surprised that the swatches grew, for some reason I was thinking they would shrink. This preparation workshop has certainly taught me a thing or two. And it has all been very good. :thumbup:


Hi again, your test swatches look great. When you measure them you will have a good idea of which one will be best for you. As I remember, you are one of the tight knitters, so the size seven may be fine for you.

Talk to you later,

Dragonflylace.


----------



## lucy'sdaughter

Just looked at the new Spring Dance. It's gorgeous. But it looks a bit daunting too - so please hold my hand again Drangonfly. I'm in!


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> Just looked at the new Spring Dance. It's gorgeous. But it looks a bit daunting too - so please hold my hand again Drangonfly. I'm in!


Hi lucy'sdaughter I promise, I will hold your hand....but you will do fine, I have written very easy instructions for learning the nupp stitch and we will knit a cute little sample together to make a pattern swatch and learn the stitch.

Do not worry, you know I will be there with you.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

susiesue12 said:


> I missed the winter shawl so feel I am leaping in here a bit with Spring Dance, I am sooo looking forward to it though and have my yarn and needles at the ready.
> Is the pattern going to be written as well as in a chart?
> Have worked one sample but it went a bit wrong so will have another bash tomorrow, whoops!!!!!!!!x


Susie, you can still knit Winter 's Mirage...just read from the beginning AND GET THE PATTERN FROM PAGE 2. At the very bottom. The download is labeled winters mirage updat 1.09.13 . Then if you have questions write me here or in a PM. I will teach you by yourself...all of my instructions are on the #11 workshop and are permanent...maybe you can then do both. :thumbup:

Dragonflylace.


----------



## lucy'sdaughter

My sample done in DK acrylic yarn - it was to hand at the time so shows the patterns versatility. 
The it kept growing while I'm waiting for the start of the Spring Dance.


----------



## dragonflylace

lucy'sdaughter said:


> My sample done in DK acrylic yarn - it was to hand at the time so shows the patterns versatility.
> The it kept growing while I'm waiting for the start of the Spring Dance.


HI EVERYONE!!!! I AM HOME AND LATER TODAY I WILL POST SOME PICTURES OF THE TULIPS AND WINDMILLS.

lucy'sdaughter....yeah!!!!   

This is exactly what I am doing with this. A pinned or buttoned cowl/short scarf.

I think it is great for this type because it has the scallops on one end, and you fold it over and pin or put in a button. I wouldn't worry about where the button hole would be, just put on the button and then find a little place to slip it under. I promise to put up a picture of mine when it is finished.

I don't remember, lucy...did you say how many repeats you di.

Are you ready for the "Dance"?

You won't believe the new ideas I have from my journeys with my DH...so many new designs..so it looks like I will be around the rest of this year with 2 more scarves after the "Dance" and then 4 more in 2014....I am soooo excited...can't knit and write patterns fast enough...but you all are so great and we will only do one at a time, right???? :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sincerely excited to begin again,

Dragonflylace ;-)


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, here are a couple of pics..more later. Remember tonight around 7pm est designer1234 will post the beginning announcement for Spring's Dance.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi my friends...just wanted you to know that I am listening to you...remember to check the Dance workshop today for a nupp tutorial on the Maikel pattern.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

* THANK YOU DESIGNER1234*

Good evening all, I just want to say that I support Designer1234 in this topic. We need to keep all questions and postings on the Prep site to those ONLY pertaining to Lace knitting. The administrators have a daunting job to keep up with all the workshops, designers, teachers, and of course the participants.

So let's help them out by following the suggestions presented.

I admit that it is also tempting to me to communicate with you all.

You are a great bunch and this and the other workshops have been tremendously successful, but we have more people joining every day. Some are going to take part in knitting Winter's Mirage and will be posting their questions here. We even have members from other forums coming here to take part in our workshops...so this is great.

So let's keep our ideas flowing, but only as it pertains to motifs, stitches, and pattern presented here on this Preparation for Learning Lace section.

Take care and have a wonderful weekend with family and of course knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

alstripleplay said:


> Designer 1234 I am sorry but I cant get to your class on Estonian stich can you help thanks Mary


Hi alstripleplay,

Dragonflylace here, Just go to the Knitting and Crochet Workshop, here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Then you will see workshop #22 Spring's Dance Lace Shawl with Dragonflylace. Once you click in, you are signed up. Read from the beginning. This will help you learn the new stitch and get the pattern, etc.

Also, the first Estonian Shawl is on #11 workshop, Winter's Mirage. It is closed, but all the information is there. The pattern is on page 2 at the bottom of the page labeled Winter's Mirage Update 1.9.13. It is closed, but come here to #6 and post any questions anytime. I get notifications when a posting is made on #6 and #22.

Take care and I will see you there.


----------



## Amaw

Woo Hoo! My geometric square is finished...lots of think..frog..lifeline, etc... but it's done!


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Shirley, I would like to thank you for all your help and encouragement with all of our workshops. I have been involved in a few now and although I haven't finished them, I still work on all of them and will finish eventually. It's wonderful to be able to sign up for them even if one is not ready to work on them quite yet to get all the information that comes through before the workshop begins, during the workshop and after the workshop closes. The information always remains where one can access it and questions may always be asked. This is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Peggy


thank you that is exactly our intention. To do this we have to leave the workshops easy to read and follow for those who want the information after the workshop is closed. It is a fairly big job along with the other workshop jobs which are quite numerous. I appreciate so much all your appreciation and the cooperation I have received. We are all doing these workshops together.


----------



## dragonflylace

Amaw said:


> Woo Hoo! My geometric square is finished...lots of think..frog..lifeline, etc... but it's done!


Great job Amaw...just keep at it, your work is great...the more lace you knit, the more you will love it. Please post any question you might have. I check in every day.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Amaw said:


> Gorgeous!!! What pattern is it?


Hi Amaw,

Dragonflylace here,

I am so glad you like the pattern.

This scarf is Winter's Mirage. It is found here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

When you get to this main site, go to Workshop #11 Winter's Mirage.

After you click on the title, click on page 2. AT THE BOTTOM of page 2 you will find a posting with a download in it. The download description is "Winter's Mirage Update 1.9.13". This is the correct pattern.

After you get the pattern, read the workshop for any questions you might have.

I will answer your questions on this section #6 Preparation workshop because it is open all the time. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dragonflylace

Amaw said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amaw,
> 
> Dragonflylace here,
> 
> I am so glad you like the pattern.
> 
> This scarf is Winter's Mirage. It is found here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Thanks! It just got bumped to the top of my "to knit" list!!! Soon as I finish my triangle lace motif...I'm using size 10 crochet thread...I didn't know if I'd like the texture...but it's working up quite nicely! I do want to eventually work with the Knitpicks Shadow merino...I knit my own socks toe up 2 at a time on long circs and am enjoying going to the even finer yarn. Thank you for all the work you are putting in on this...I'm proof that an old dog can learn new tricks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not of the motifs as squares for wash cloths. I liked figuring out the pattern in a larger yarn first.
> 
> The cotton thread should work nicely also.
> 
> At one point, I knitted 3 designs together and made a hand towel for my bath.
> 
> Hope you enjoy,
> 
> Dragonflylace
Click to expand...


----------



## Lillyhooch

I just did a couple of repeats to get the idea of the pattern. 3.5mm needles, dusky pink lace weight 90% merino 10% silk.


----------



## Kissnntell

that's pretty, Lilly
i have given thought of doing a lace like this for a curtain on one of my windows
i detest curtains!! but this window needs one where i can see out but ppl cant see in & i think a nice lace would suit that purpose


----------



## dragonflylace

Lillyhooch said:


> I just did a couple of repeats to get the idea of the pattern. 3.5mm needles, dusky pink lace weight 90% merino 10% silk.


Oh my goodness Lillyhooch...it is lovely. You know, everyone is doing such a good job with photography, we ought to go into business. The pattern is beautiful and I think the silk in the yarn gives it such a lovely drape. I did this pattern with 3 repeats to make a wide cowl. I mean 3 repeats across. But I think I like the two repeats better.

Thanks so much for sharing. You did a wonderful job.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

That is beautiful Lilly... it does look like it would make beautiful curtains. I also have 2 windows that are small, and could use some sprucing up... I was just talking to another KP person about curtains.. they must be on my brain


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Lilly... it does look like it would make beautiful curtains. I also have 2 windows that are small, and could use some sprucing up... I was just talking to another KP person about curtains.. they must be on my brain


So many options, so little time!!! :lol:


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> So many options, so little time!!! :lol:


isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> isn't that the truth!!!


definitely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Finished my "Lilac Shawl" a couple of days ago. I made it quite long, and I cheated on the blocking (did it with a steam iron), but I am quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Ronie

oh victoriagrimalkin that is beautiful... the color is so cool and comfortable looking, I love you made it extra long. I'm afraid I get to excited to finish once I see the finish line that mine are never quite as long as this.. You did such a nice job... I am going to steam the one I'm doing now.. its not a natural fiber and doesn't block well unless I do use steam..


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Thanks, Ronie. This yarn is actually 100% cotton (doing the Kitchner graft was a bitch), but it seemed to do fine with steam. It was just way too long to contemplate the recommended blocking method. I hope Dragonflylace won't disapprove :wink:


----------



## Ronie

I just bought some cotton yarn... thanks for the heads up on the cotton yarn.. I'll be pre-warned


----------



## Amaw

It's awesome!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Finished my "Lilac Shawl" a couple of days ago. I made it quite long, and I cheated on the blocking (did it with a steam iron), but I am quite pleased with the result.


I think it is really wonderful. Anything in purple range is my favorite. I am knitting a lavender one at this time and love the color.

You did a wonderful job with the knitting and it blocked out really nice.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Dragonflylace


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Thank you all soooo much. It was a wonderful learning experience, and I feel much more confident about doing lacework now.


----------



## eshlemania

COngrats!! It's beautiful!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Congratulations! You did a beautiful job on it.


----------



## TLL

Beautiful!!! Isn't the extra length wonderful?!


----------



## Jacki

Really beautiful! I love the lavendar!! You look great in it!!


----------



## dragonflylace

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Thanks, Ronie. This yarn is actually 100% cotton (doing the Kitchner graft was a bitch), but it seemed to do fine with steam. It was just way too long to contemplate the recommended blocking method. I hope Dragonflylace won't disapprove :wink:


I think it looks great. Is the cotton heavy? What brand did you use?

Steaming is a great way to block. I think most people make the mistake of steaming acrylic and then it kinda "stays that way" and then they don't like it. I would say, if you steam, then keep the metal part of the iron away and don't press down, just steam it from a distance. ( Did that make sense? )

Dragonflylace


----------



## nrc1940

victoriagrimalkin, it's lovely. That color is gorgeous. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> oh victoriagrimalkin that is beautiful... the color is so cool and comfortable looking, I love you made it extra long. I'm afraid I get to excited to finish once I see the finish line that mine are never quite as long as this.. You did such a nice job... I am going to steam the one I'm doing now.. its not a natural fiber and doesn't block well unless I do use steam..


*Designer1234 here -- Please post your beautiful shawl in the Parade of Spring's dance student projects at the following link*

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167408-1.html*
-----------------------------------------------
LADIES, PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOU POST YOUR WINTER'S MIRAGE IN THE PARADE OF WINTER'S MIRAGE SCARVES

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html*

AND THE SPRING'S DANCE SCARVES IN THE PARADE OF SPRING'S DANCE . They are outstanding.


----------



## Ruth H

I have ;finished the first lace square but I don't know how to bind off. Ruth H


----------



## dragonflylace

Ruth H said:


> I have ;finished the first lace square but I don't know how to bind off. Ruth H


Hi Ruth H!!

I hope you don't mind me answering this for everyone:

*HOW DO I BIND OFF FOR LACE WORK:*

Any loose bind off will do fine. I use this bind off:
1. knit a stitch
2. knit a second stitch
3. put the 2nd stitch back on the left needle
4. knit 2 stitches together
5. Pass the very first stitch over the K2tog

6. Now continue starting with step 2-5 until all is completer. Just be sure to do this loosely.

Take care everyone,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ruth H

Thank you soooo much for having this an open class. I sure do appreciate being able to ask questions. Ruth H


----------



## Lillyhooch

dragonflylace said:


> Hi Ruth H!!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me answering this for everyone:
> 
> *HOW DO I BIND OFF FOR LACE WORK:*
> 
> Any loose bind off will do fine. I use this bind off:
> 1. knit a stitch
> 2. knit a second stitch
> 3. put the 2nd stitch back on the left needle
> 4. knit 2 stitches together
> 5. Pass the very first stitch over the K2tog
> 
> 6. Now continue starting with step 2-5 until all is completer. Just be sure to do this loosely.
> 
> Take care everyone,
> 
> Dragonflylace


Interesting bind off Dragonflylace. Is there a 'name' that it is identified by?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

It is a stretchy bind off. In the book called Cast On Bind Off by Leslie Ann Bestor it is described as Lace bind off or Russian Purl Two together. I have that book and I looked it up in the book and it is the same one that Dragonflylace gave you in the post above.


----------



## Ruth H

To Dragonfly: Thank you it works great. Ruth H


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> It is a stretchy bind off. In the book called Cast On Bind Off by Leslie Ann Bestor it is described as Lace bind off or Russian Purl Two together. I have that book and I looked it up in the book and it is the same one that Dragonflylace gave you in the post above.


Thanks for the reference DaylilyDawn...I couldn't remember where I saw it used. I think I at one time googled "Stretch Bind Off" and found it.

Take care all!

Take a look today at General ChitChat

Dragonflylace ;-)


----------



## Ronie

I have a question.. I have been counting both rows starting with 1 and ending with 21.. I'm doing the body of Spring Dance but it pertains to all charts.. so when I do my purl row I start with one too.. should I start getting use to counting backwards on the Purl back rows??? up until now all the charts I have done have been mirror images on both sides.. What does everyone here do and what's the right way to do it..


----------



## nrc1940

Ronie, when I purl back I always read those stitches back across the row (just like I did knitting forward). Once I started doing that I found I didn't even need my lifelines anymore. Hope that helps.



Ronie said:


> I have a question.. I have been counting both rows starting with 1 and ending with 21.. I'm doing the body of Spring Dance but it pertains to all charts.. so when I do my purl row I start with one too.. should I start getting use to counting backwards on the Purl back rows??? up until now all the charts I have done have been mirror images on both sides.. What does everyone here do and what's the right way to do it..


----------



## TLL

nrc1940 said:


> Ronie, when I purl back I always read those stitches back across the row (just like I did knitting forward). Once I started doing that I found I didn't even need my lifelines anymore. Hope that helps.


I have been doing that also, and only putting in a lifeline after each chart....am I being too brave? It seems to be working so far...


----------



## Ronie

so both of you count 1,2,3,4 on row 1 and on row 2. That is what I do to... I had a thought that maybe I should be counting back on row 2... 4,3,2,1.. to keep track of my stitches. I read my stitches on the way back and count them.. I still use life lines but I do it after the nupps so twice a pattern repeat.. I know some do much more.. I have to say the other day I pulled it before I was ready to put it back in and it was pretty scary. I don't think I'll ever go with out it.. LOL Thanks for the input.. I appreciate it..


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> so both of you count 1,2,3,4 on row 1 and on row 2. That is what I do to... I had a thought that maybe I should be counting back on row 2... 4,3,2,1.. to keep track of my stitches. I read my stitches on the way back and count them.. I still use life lines but I do it after the nupps so twice a pattern repeat.. I know some do much more.. I have to say the other day I pulled it before I was ready to put it back in and it was pretty scary. I don't think I'll ever go with out it.. LOL Thanks for the input.. I appreciate it..


I am still on row 21 of the Spring's Dance of the first edge...so I have not gotten to the nupps yet...will definitely be using the lifeline with them!


----------



## Kissnntell

ding-dong-dummy here!! what the hek is a nupp?
(havent started this one yet, so better figure it out now hehe)


----------



## nrc1940

I'm not sure I'm understanding what you mean, but I could have explained myself better. Either aloud or in my head, I verbalize what the stitches are as I purl backward across the previous row. Does that make more sense?

Also when I'm completing the nupps I use a blunt pointed darning needle to straighten the loops by pulling down with the darning needle so all are the same length. Then I insert the darning needle through the tunnel so I'm sure I have all the loops secure. All this before I attempt to complete the nupp.



Ronie said:


> so both of you count 1,2,3,4 on row 1 and on row 2. That is what I do to... I had a thought that maybe I should be counting back on row 2... 4,3,2,1.. to keep track of my stitches. I read my stitches on the way back and count them.. I still use life lines but I do it after the nupps so twice a pattern repeat.. I know some do much more.. I have to say the other day I pulled it before I was ready to put it back in and it was pretty scary. I don't think I'll ever go with out it.. LOL Thanks for the input.. I appreciate it..


----------



## Lillyhooch

I don't count like this, but repeat the actual stitches: K1, YO, K2tog, etc.as I knit the purl row back. In that way I make sure the YO is in the right place. Even though being done backwards, I find I get to know the pattern better.

Update: I have now seen nrc1940's reply: yes this is exactly what I do.


----------



## dragonflylace

Kissnntell said:


> ding-dong-dummy here!! what the hek is a nupp?
> (havent started this one yet, so better figure it out now hehe)


Hi Kissnntell, I am here, haven't left...just been busy.

In Spring's Dance, we are learning to do the nupp (pronounced noop) stitch. At the beginning of the workshop, there is a download document on How to knit the Nupp Stitch and a little swatch practice piece to learn it.

The link to Spring's Dance is:

The nupp document is on page 1 and the pattern for the stole is on page 2.

You can post questions here, or on Spring's Dance.

Take care and please let me know if you have any other questions.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello all you lace counters....I count all the time...even in my sleep. I also look at the stitches in the reverse order when I purl back. Usually, before I start a repeat section, I will quickly count to see if I have enough stitches?!?...then if I am missing a YO, I put a little marker there...I repair any mistake when I purl back...that is the goal at least.

So, keep counting and keep knitting...I think this is what lace knitters do, they count constantly.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: 

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

Ok... I guess I'm going to have to just go with my gut here and count backwards on my purl rows.. I would never be a good teacher because I have a hard time explaining myself.. I read every stitch I do.. so when I am going back on a lace row and I see my stitches I know if I missed a YO or if I forgot to pass that slipped stitch... and so forth... I also like the idea of counting my stitches first.. that would certainly help with some other issues I have.. like being interrupted in the middle of the stitch pattern and having to count all over.. hmmm that must be when hubby thinks its a good time to play with the dogs while I'm knitting..LOL Thanks for all the help...


----------



## Kissnntell

thank you, dragonfly. altho i have kind of kept up w/this, just to keep myself somewhat in tune, i missed that part
when i get ready 2 do this, i will be reading all entirely so no doubt will see it then

thx again!!
Judi~


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Ronie said:


> Ok... I guess I'm going to have to just go with my gut here and count backwards on my purl rows.. I would never be a good teacher because I have a hard time explaining myself.. I read every stitch I do.. so when I am going back on a lace row and I see my stitches I know if I missed a YO or if I forgot to pass that slipped stitch... and so forth... I also like the idea of counting my stitches first.. that would certainly help with some other issues I have.. like being interrupted in the middle of the stitch pattern and having to count all over.. hmmm that must be when hubby thinks its a good time to play with the dogs while I'm knitting..LOL Thanks for all the help...


Ronie 
I have the same problem but in my case it is the grandson who gets the dogs barking and growling.


----------



## Designer1234

#6 WORKSHOP PREPARATION FOR LACE- IS NOW CLOSed.

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

